# SILVER AND BLACK LAC



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

HERE'S A PIC FROM WHEN I GOT IT
WELL IT THE PIC FROM THE CRAIGS LIST ADD I FOUND IT IN 
CAR WAS FADED SILVER BUTT THIS PIC LOOKS WHITE NOT SURE IF ITS EVEN THE RIGHT CAR ............................... 
did have the same caps though


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

WHEN I GOT IT HAD A BAD TRANNY. BUT ONLY 81,000 MILES ON IT PAINT WAS FADED AND TOP WAS GOING TO SHIT . I GOT IT FOR ONLY 200.00 AND IT CAME WITH A PARTS CAR 79 COUPE . I PULLED THE TRANNY FROM THE 79 AND INSTALLED IT IN THE 78 . GOT IT RUNNING AGAIN THEN THE P/S PUMP WENT OUT . TOOK IT OFF THE PARTS CAR AND WAS BACK ON THE ROAD . NEXT GOT SOME 14X7 ALL CHROMES. TOOK IT TO MY HOMIE PETER AND HE BODY WORKED IT AND PAINTED IT AND DID THE TOP FOR ME . THIS PIC IS FROM TE STREET LOW GET-TO0GETHER AT LA RAZA PARK IN SAN JOSE


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

IT WAS CLEAN ROLLED IT AROUND FOR 3-4 MONTH'S THEN THIS HAPPENED. SOME FUCK IN A RUSTY ASS PIECE OFF SHIT 1970 MALIBU WAGON WITH NO TAILIGHTS STOPPED RIGHT IN FRT OF ME AND I PLOWED HIM ................OUCH


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC OF IT WRECKED 
I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO BUT I KNEW I COULD NOT JUST LET IT GO ESPECIALLY AFTER DOING ALL THE OTHER WORK.......................MY HOMIE JOHN OWED ME A FAVOR SOME ME AND HIM WENT DOWN TO THE LOCAL PICK-AND-PULL AND FOUND A FAIRLY CLEAN FRT END ( AFTER GOING TO 6 DIFFERENT JUNK YARDS FROM S.J. TO HAYWARD ) WE STARTED PULLING IT OF ONE DAY FINISHED THE NEXT . TOOK IT TO HIS SHOP AND GOT TO WORK


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

HERE'S THE PIC


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

HERE'S THE PIC


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

IT TOOK 2.5 HRS TO PULL THE JUNK YARD FRT END ...........THEN 2 HRS TO PULL MY FRT END . AND ANOTHER 3 HR'S TO INSTALL THE NEW ONE .........THEN WE SPENT 5 HR'S JUST TRYING TO ALIGN THE FRT END GOT IT ALMOST RIGHT .WE FINALLY GAVE UP AND I TOOK IT TO THE BODY SHOP DOWN THE STREET FROM MY WORK AND PAID 200.00 TO HAVE THEM ALIGN IT (CAME OUT 99.5 PERCENT PERFECT)
AND DO THE NESSESARY BODY WORK . 
HERE'S THE PIC RIGHT AFTER THAT


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC
DAMM WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE SHIT BROWN :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

FINALY AFTER 2 MORE MONTHS I FINALLY AHD THE MONEY TO GET THE FRT END PAINTED . I GO TO THE SHOP AND THE GUYS SAYS BECAUSE OF THE SILVER AND THE HEAVY FLAKE THE SAID THE PROBLY WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO MATCH IT SO HAD TO COME UP WITH MORE MONEY TO GET THE WHOLE THING PAINTED AGIAN :tears: I SAID LET ME WAIT 1 MORE MONTH . WHILE I WAS WAITING MY HOMIE JOHN SAID WHY DON'T WE TRY A HEADLIGHT CONVERSION .I SAID KOOL SO HIM AND I WENT TO PICK AND PULL IN HAYWARD CALI WE WHERE CRUZIN THE LOT AND I SAW A GOLD 79 COUPE DEVILLE . AS I GOT CLOSER I SAW IT HAD SOME MOLDING'S THAT I HAD NEVER SEEN BEFORE .TURN'S OUT IT WAS A BROGHAM DE'ELEGANCE MODEL .SOME ONE TOLD ME THE ONLY MADE 500 COUPE'S AND 1200 SEDANS IN THIS MODEL (HAVE NOT CONFIRMED) THE CAR WAS FUCKED BUT THE TRIMS WERE AN EXCELLENT SHAPE . SO I SCORED THEM 65.00 BUCK FOR 38 FEET OF TRIM .ON THE WAY OUT WE SAW AN EX-POLICE 88 CAPRICE (MAYBE SECURITY CAR ).IT HAD THE 1 PIECE LIGHTS SO I SCORED THEM TO 35.00 BUCKS TOOK THE TO MY FRIENDS SHOP AN D GOT TO INSTALLIN THEM . SOON AS THAT WAS DONE I TOOK MY CAR BACK TO THE PAINT SHOP AND GOT IT PAINTED .HERE ARE THE PICS FROM WHEN IT GOT OUT


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC CLOSE UP OF LIGHT


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

THEN CAME THE NEW SHOES 14X7 REV FRT ,14X6 REAR (HATED THE SHIT RUBBIN )BLACK SPOKES OG WIRE WHEEL 'S


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

love the combo and how it looks as a finished product! :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC (FINNALY WAS ABLE TO LET ALL THE AIR OUT THE AIR SHOCKS)
LOOKIN LOW AFTER A LITTLE TORCH WORK TO THE REAR SPRINGS.COULD NOT DRIVE STILL TIRES RUB WHEN IT'S THAT LOW HAD TO ROLL WITH ABOUT 30 LBS IN THE SHOCKS NOW . BUT DAMM IT LOOKED GOOD


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 18 2004, 01:21 AM
> *love the combo and how it looks as a finished product!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]2144548[/snapback]​*



WAIT A MINUTE THERS MORE I FINNALY GOT THE TRIM'S ALL BACK ON THE CAR
INCLUDING THE ONES I SCORED FROM THE JUNK-YARD


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

ANOTHER PIC


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

FINNALY THIS PAST WEEK END I GOT IT STRIPED


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL...
I thought you were done a while back.... Looks even better all together and striped. Sweet lac man!


Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

AND OFF COURSE THE NAME OF THE CAR (ONLY PEOLPE IN THE KNOW MAY KNOW THE REASON )


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

BEST PART IS I TALKING IT TO THE SEASON OPENER IN OAKLAND THIS WEEKEND THEN AFTER THAT I'M AT THE SHOW IN SAN FRANCISO LRM WITH MY SAMURAI AND THE MONTE :thumbsup: 
WAS GOING TO TAKE THE LAC BUT INTERIOR IS KINDA SHITTY .BUT DON'T WORRY THATS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice topic and car thanks for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Looks nice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 18 2004, 01:44 AM
> *:biggrin: Looks nice!
> [snapback]2144620[/snapback]​*


RIGHT ON THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOOKZ GOOD BRO I JUS PICKED UP A LAC A WHILE BACK TOO HOPE IT COMEZ OUT CLEAN LIKE URZ...I'M TAKIN IT TO DA SHOW TO ATLEAST SHOW 1 OF MY RIDEZ DAMN GRAND PRIX STILL NOT READY! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice, really clean :thumbsup: Dont like the pinstriping though, I notice nor cal ranflas have a lot of weird pinstripes


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

NOT BAD FOR BEING A PRE 80'S LAC..........I REALLY DON'T LIKE THE OLDER ONES


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

silver and black lac attack :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Real nice Caddy man. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Yeah... real clean Lac! :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Lookn Good! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you know i love the 77-79 lacs, looks tigher now man keep it up and put them switches on homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 18 2004, 10:31 AM
> *you know i love the 77-79 lacs, looks tigher now man keep it up and put them switches on homie
> [snapback]2145615[/snapback]​*


there comin too but i want to get the interior done next .goin to be silver vynil and all the wood i am painting black the adding silver pearl wood design


----------



## killacalipe (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 18 2004, 12:32 AM
> *AND OFF COURSE THE NAME OF THE CAR (ONLY PEOLPE IN THE KNOW MAY KNOW THE REASON )
> [snapback]2144582[/snapback]​*


Nice Homes...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ONLY THING THAT WOULD MAKE IT LOOK BETTER IS IF IT WAS SILVER AND BLUE HA HA J/K KIDDING BRO LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where u get ir striped and how much? i gotta get myne done! let me know


----------



## stompin73 (Dec 17, 2002)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LTL....LOVE THE LAC


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

car looks sweet with the new headlights...keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 18 2004, 06:17 PM
> *ONLY THING  THAT WOULD MAKE IT LOOK BETTER IS IF IT WAS SILVER AND BLUE HA HA J/K KIDDING BRO LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2147194[/snapback]​*


sorry i already have a blue lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 18 2004, 05:27 AM
> *Nice, really clean :thumbsup: Dont like the pinstriping though, I notice nor cal ranflas have a lot of weird pinstripes
> [snapback]2144938[/snapback]​*


wierd huh?  :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 18 2004, 12:34 PM
> *there comin too but i want to get the interior done next .goin to be silver vynil and all the wood i am painting black the adding silver pearl wood design
> [snapback]2145767[/snapback]​*


sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

looks sooo good


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

nice caddy...there many part cars up there?? its hard as hell to find parts for my 79..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

YEAH THERE ARE A FEW A THE YARD'S HERE. WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR ? MAYBE I COULD GO JUNKYARD HUNTING 4 YOU DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

another pic before stripes

i didn't metion it before but it's my daily or my wife's depending who leave's first 
second choice 66 el camino i don't mind driven that either 320hp


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

the other 3 rides

i know its seem like alot of vehicles but if you add up what they are all worth i could have a tahoe and an accord for the same value ...................i just perfer to drive older/cooler shit (yeah even the van)


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

i need simple ish but all messed up beyound anything i could fix.. fillers for the trunk to bumper.. rear arm rests [my main thing] bumper stoppers for the front..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Aug 20 2004, 04:25 AM
> *i need simple ish but all messed up beyound anything i could fix.. fillers for the trunk to bumper.. rear arm rests [my main thing] bumper stoppers for the front..
> [snapback]2151501[/snapback]​*


THE FILLERS GET FROM WWW.GMOBSOLETE.COM
GOT 5 PIECE KIT FOR 200.00 
ARM REST OR COMPLETE DOOR PANELS AND WHAT COLOR
BUMBER STOPPER ARE EXACTLY WHAT? BLACK PIECES' ON BUMPER
I HAVE AN EXTRA COMPLETE BUMPER!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

i like it.... would look tight with a castle grill


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 20 2004, 10:40 AM
> *i like it.... would look tight with a castle grill
> [snapback]2152224[/snapback]​*


ONLY IF I COULD FIND ONE BEEN LOOKING FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Caddy is clean, so is your other cars I like the stripping :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 20 2004, 04:03 PM
> *Caddy is clean, so is your other cars I like the stripping  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2153590[/snapback]​*


thanks man right on :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

rear arm rests..brown or tan - rear arm rests.. [2 door] if u see any tan whole front door panels can you see how much they are?? mine are all messed up and its either find 2 more or pay to have these replaced from scratch...

yea the black strips on the front bumper..


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn homie! tha lac came out BANGIN'!!!! tha trim and tha striping really set it off!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

That caddy looks awsome!!! Nice work Rich... :thumbsup: Another show car soon in your collection...Much props bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Aug 22 2004, 01:08 PM
> *That caddy looks awsome!!! Nice work Rich... :thumbsup: Another show car soon in your collection...Much props bro!!!
> [snapback]2158416[/snapback]​*


IT'S JUST MY DAILY


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: I like the striping


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick... homie.. cant wait to see it again..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 24 2004, 12:34 PM
> *:thumbsup: I like the striping
> [snapback]2163744[/snapback]​*


THANKS JENN MOST EVERYBODY LIKES IT BUT THERE ARE SOME HATERS OUT THERE :uh:
I ADDED A LITTLE MORE I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

the finished product! :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

couple more


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 24 2004, 02:55 PM
> *THANKS JENN MOST EVERYBODY LIKES IT BUT THERE ARE SOME HATERS OUT THERE  :uh:
> I ADDED  A LITTLE MORE I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2164380[/snapback]​*



How puuuuuuuuuuuurrrrtttttttttttttaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy :cheesy: 

Who striped it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 24 2004, 09:11 PM
> *How puuuuuuuuuuuurrrrtttttttttttttaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy  :cheesy:
> 
> Who striped it?
> [snapback]2164856[/snapback]​*


some dude that lives right around the corner from me named r.c.


it's almost ready for a plaque! can't wait :biggrin:

how come you did not make it to the show (paul told me he saw your car at the house on sunday)


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

when i do a few more things to my ride we'll go head up.. yours is a 78 mine is a 79 but there isnt enough room for the both of us.. 

haha kidding that ride owns mine


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOOKZ GOOD BRO U TAKIN IT ON DA STRIP DIZ WEEKEND OR WHICH 1 OF UR RIDEZ R U TAKIN?! LOL SHYT I'M TAKIN MINE CUZ DATZ ALL I GOT RITE CAN'T WAIT TIL MY GRAND PRIXZ READY SO I CAN LIFT ON EVERY1! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEREZ A PIC OF MY BYTCH....  ITZ AN 82


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I GOT SOME STRIPEZ BUT U CAN'T C THEM ON THEZE PIX FUCK IT CHECK IT OUT IN PERSON I WANT TO C URZ UR SHYT LOOKZ CLEAN....DIZ MY EVERYDAY RIDER


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 27 2004, 04:48 AM
> *I GOT SOME STRIPEZ BUT U CAN'T C THEM ON THEZE PIX FUCK IT CHECK IT OUT IN PERSON I WANT TO C URZ UR SHYT LOOKZ CLEAN....DIZ MY EVERYDAY RIDER
> [snapback]2171518[/snapback]​*


mines is also my daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 24 2004, 08:46 PM
> *some dude that lives right around the corner from me named r.c.
> it's almost ready for a plaque! can't wait :biggrin:
> 
> ...



RC Striped my car too! I am going to try and get a hold of him to do some more on my car and maybe a mural.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 27 2004, 04:48 AM
> *I GOT SOME STRIPEZ BUT U CAN'T C THEM ON THEZE PIX FUCK IT CHECK IT OUT IN PERSON I WANT TO C URZ UR SHYT LOOKZ CLEAN....DIZ MY EVERYDAY RIDER
> [snapback]2171518[/snapback]​*


I SAW THAT ONE AT THE SHOW IT I DID NOT KNOW IT WAS YOURS LOOKED PRETTY CLEAN. LIKE I SAID TO 84 CUTT I NOW HAVE SOME COMPITION FOR LUXURY DAILY DRIVER CLASS :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

after i get my new paint im hit that RC up for some stripes!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 24 2004, 08:46 PM
> *some dude that lives right around the corner from me named r.c.
> it's almost ready for a plaque! can't wait :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I made it to the Lowrider show (1st car in  )!, but I did have the car at the house on Sunday about three weeks ago when I was trying to go over all of the wiring, Paul's slippin (luv thier new truck tho), heeheehee, he's a good guy, we babysit thier animals when then go out of town, LOL  I don't live there anymore tho  .....That was the first time I took the car there in about a year! Have you ever been to his house?

Your neighboorhood striper is good  Saw the car last night in person, very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 24 2004, 12:22 PM
> *IT'S JUST MY DAILY
> [snapback]2163705[/snapback]​*


Doesn't matter, It looks really clean man...I admire the rides you got man...In all honesty...


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 29 2004, 06:22 PM
> *I made it to the Lowrider show (1st car in   )!, but I did have the car at the house on Sunday about three weeks ago when I was trying to go over all of the wiring, Paul's slippin (luv thier new truck tho), heeheehee, he's a good guy, we babysit thier animals when then go out of town, LOL   I don't live there anymore tho  .....That was the first time I took the car there in about a year!  Have you ever been to his house?
> 
> Your neighboorhood striper is good   Saw the car last night in person, very clean :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2178609[/snapback]​*


yeah i saw your car there too. i looked around to see if i saw you so i could say whats up .but i ended up just standin at the corner taking a bunch of pics. i did get a few of your car though. did you see them in the blvd nights pics?
as for paul's i have been there only 1 time


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

................


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Aug 27 2004, 08:30 PM
> *I SAW THAT  ONE AT THE SHOW IT I DID NOT KNOW IT WAS YOURS LOOKED PRETTY CLEAN. LIKE I SAID TO 84 CUTT I NOW HAVE SOME COMPITION FOR LUXURY DAILY DRIVER CLASS  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2174288[/snapback]​*


kinda late on the response but mines a daily too  

















yours a clean late 70s lac by the way, not to many nice ones around here.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2004, 11:05 PM
> *kinda late on the response but mines a daily too
> 
> 
> ...


you got that right ! your's is clean i always liked the 90-91 bodystyle 
shit i even tried to find that frt clip when i wrecked my shit but come to find out it doesn't fit .so thats why i did the headlight conversion to get some of that look!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ive seen a couple of 79s or 78s with swaped out fenders and header panels, and rockers. i think ive only seen two. one had the front end and the other had the whole kit. i noticed it wasnt an 80s by the bodyline that comes out from the window sill and the back bumper. they both were real verts. havent seen a hard top though. im sure its some work but it can be done.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2004, 09:25 AM
> *ive seen a couple of 79s or 78s with swaped out fenders and header panels, and rockers. i think ive only seen two. one had the front end and the other had the whole kit. i noticed it wasnt an 80s by the bodyline that comes out from the window sill and the back bumper. they both were real verts. havent seen a hard top though. im sure its some work but it can be done.
> [snapback]2255055[/snapback]​*


I HAVE TALKED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT KNOW CADDYS THEY SAID IT WILL BOLT UP BUT THE BODY LINE'S DON'T LINE UP ? DON'T KNOW FOR SURE :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the only body line that i can tell that would be a problem is the one on the bottom half of the fender. 80s and up are sharp and the 70s are rounded. but with rocker panels it shouldnt be noticable. but i havent tried it so i wouldnt know what other things might be different too. :dunno:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2004, 11:24 AM
> *the only body line that i can tell that would be a problem is the one on the bottom half of the fender. 80s and up are sharp and the 70s are rounded. but with rocker panels it shouldnt be noticable. but i havent tried it so i wouldnt know what other things might be different too. :dunno:
> [snapback]2255272[/snapback]​*


 WELL I MIGHT HAVE TO FIND OUT. I AM GOING TO LOOK AT ANOTHER 78 FOR $300.00 TONIGHT


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

lastest pic


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

few more


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

2 more


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

you know :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

interior (needs to be redone )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lookey what i just scored 
looks better than the gold one 
gave that to al for his lac


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more current pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Rich, I never asked you but is your caddy juiced?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nope if anything i am going to bag the frt . the rear has air shocks on a compressor so it goes about 2 inchs lower then the pic and goes up around 4 inches higher than the pic. i drive the caddy to much for hydro's + the caddy's is going to be my wifes as soon as i get the drama thats going on with my cutlass fixed . it will be set up simular to the old 66 mustang i had .slow set-up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Oct 30 2004, 12:58 PM
> *nope if anything i am going to bag the frt . the rear has air shocks on a compressor so it goes about 2 inchs lower then the pic and goes up around 4 inches higher than the pic. i drive the caddy to much for hydro's + the caddy's is going to be my wifes as soon as i get the drama thats going on with my cutlass fixed . it will be set up simular to the old 66 mustang i had .slow set-up
> [snapback]2343456[/snapback]​*


That's cool man...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Oct 30 2004, 10:58 AM
> *nope if anything i am going to bag the frt . the rear has air shocks on a compressor so it goes about 2 inchs lower then the pic and goes up around 4 inches higher than the pic. i drive the caddy to much for hydro's + the caddy's is going to be my wifes as soon as i get the drama thats going on with my cutlass fixed . it will be set up simular to the old 66 mustang i had .slow set-up
> [snapback]2343456[/snapback]​*


MADE A LIAR OF MYSELF ..........WENT AND PUT HYDRO'S ON THE FRT AND SOON THE REAR HERE'S SOME PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE SET-UP IS A OLD LOWRIDER HYDRUALICS SET-UP FROM ABOUT 10-11 YEARS AGO .BUTT IT WAS LIKE NEW DUDE ONLY HAD IT ON A CAR FOR 2-3 MONTHS . ALL I HAD TO BUY WAS A LONGERSWITCH CORD AND TWO BATTERYS .......................AND MY HOMIE HOOKED ME UP WITH THE INSTALL .........TOOK HIM LIKE 3 HR'S TO LIFT IT .....HELLA FAST ON THE INSTALL ..
WILL SOON BE ADDING A PROHOPPER COMP FRT SET UP WITH SOME ONE TONS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

looking good


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Caddy looks tight Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jan 26 2005, 07:03 AM
> *Caddy looks tight Rich  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2644220[/snapback]​*


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ooh I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAST PIC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pics from my first car show 
salinas street low 2005 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweet brother rich,fine ass caddy and u gots a sexy ass cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mayhemsyndicate_@Apr 22 2005, 04:08 PM
> *sweet brother rich,fine ass caddy and u gots a sexy ass cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3038362[/snapback]​*


post whore .....................j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 22 2005, 08:10 PM
> *:biggrin:
> post whore .....................j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3038369[/snapback]​*


look whos talkin u fuckin needle dick ...ooops i mean d-cheese:biggrin: post whore ...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jan 26 2005, 07:03 AM
> *Caddy looks tight Rich  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2644220[/snapback]​*


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet ride man much props, what size cyl you have up front? did you extend the arms any? any reinforments? sorry for all the questions


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Beautiful caddy...Classy!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 9 2005, 01:14 AM~
> *sweet ride man much props, what size cyl you have up front?  did you extend the arms any? any reinforments?  sorry for all the questions
> [snapback]3386105[/snapback]​*


6 inch cylinders no extension no reinforcements , its gonna be a 2 pump 3 battery system . just for up and down 1 pump to the frt for now .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt



few suprises for this year


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damnit rich.. every time i see this car, you make me feel bad about mine! 

i need to get with you soon about some tires too..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 6 2006, 01:14 AM~4558490
> *ttt
> few suprises for this year
> *


 :thumbsup: it will look sweet rich..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 6 2006, 12:14 AM~4558490
> *ttt
> few suprises for this year
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T
FOR 
THE
LUX


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW SURPRISES COMING UP REAL SOON


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 24 2006, 09:24 PM~5491710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RICH LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE WOULD LOOK BETTER IF YOU SPRAY SOME OF THAT BLACK UNDER COATING IN THE WHEEL WELLS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T  :cheesy: for more pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup lux :wave: any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!



LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Didnt Rich lift this Lac? Any Pics?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T 4 hard work on the project  :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 25 2006, 06:31 AM~5493260
> *HEY RICH LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE WOULD LOOK BETTER IF YOU SPRAY SOME OF THAT BLACK UNDER COATING IN THE  WHEEL WELLS JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *


thanks ....asshole ..........i drive it everyday 
:uh: 


















































j/p  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE SILVER AND BLACK AND THE DIRTY BIRD 2


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 3 2006, 05:12 PM~5898932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5898932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2006, 01:08 AM~6352508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow702 (Sep 19, 2006)

GO TO MY SITE BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t for the luxurious crew :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2006, 03:08 AM~6352508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whoa nice tits


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow702_@Oct 13 2006, 10:32 PM~6366598
> *GO TO MY SITE BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
> www.freewebs.com/ridenlow702
> ...


I WILL PASS :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 6 2006, 10:57 AM~6513021
> *I WILL PASS  :uh:
> *


Ya see Rich is a faithful L.I.L'er, If its not broke, dont fix it! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

It's time...once again...to "re-do" the Caddy for the Cheese !!!

Disassembly and removal of suspension and old hydros.....


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 13 2006, 12:39 PM~6559148
> *It's time...once again...to "re-do" the Caddy for the Cheese !!!
> 
> Disassembly and removal of suspension and old hydros.....
> ...


 :0 OH OH , IS HE GONNA HOP THIS THING OR WHAT......?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

That's what were hope'n........

More pics to come.....

Adding pics takes forever now.....

This first pic was too big...the following will be cool

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

get those pics up john


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GETTING IT STRIPPED ......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS SET-UP HAD TO GO ....INTO THE 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE FRT ARMS WAITING FOR SOME EXTENSIONS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

damm rich looking good cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY HOMIE JOHN GETTIN DOWN REIN4SING THE LOwER REAR TRAILING ARMS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAYING SOME NICE BEADS OR AS ME AND JOHN WOULD SAY ..."SHOW BEADS "


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE TRUNKS CRYING OUT FOR SOME WORK .....WHERE GETTING ( MAINLY JOHN) THE SUSPENSION KNOCKED OUT FIRST ...THEN THE TRUNK ...STAY TUNED FOR MORE PICS.....3 PUMPS 6 DUMPS AND 6 BATTERYS COMING SOON


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 13 2006, 10:26 PM~6563110
> *LAYING SOME NICE BEADS OR A ME AND JOHN WOULD SAY ..."SHOW BEADS "
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want me to drop the trailing arm points down...or leave them stock ??

That shit is STILL SMOk'N !!

John


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i was so close to having the same paintjob but im gonna go with a grey top rather then blk 
you have a clean ass 79


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 13 2006, 10:26 PM~6563110
> *LAYING SOME NICE BEADS OR AS ME AND JOHN WOULD SAY ..."SHOW BEADS "
> 
> 
> ...


nice job on the welding


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6563265
> *nice job on the welding
> *


YEAH HE DOES GREAT WORK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RUFF SCETCH OF THE TRUNK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 13 2006, 09:36 PM~6563187
> *Do you want me to drop the trailing arm points down...or leave them stock ??
> 
> That shit is STILL SMOk'N !!
> ...


UP TO YOU


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Nov 13 2006, 09:39 PM~6563222
> *i was so close to having the same paintjob but im gonna go with a grey top rather then blk
> you have a clean ass 79
> *


THANKS MAN .....LOVE THOSE 77-79'S


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

i knew you wouldnt leave the caddy alone......ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Nov 14 2006, 04:03 PM~6568171
> *i knew you wouldnt leave the caddy alone......ttt
> *


YOU KNOW ME TO WELL :biggrin: I KINDA HAD TO THE FRT END UPPER CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS WERE SHOT ........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 14 2006, 04:08 PM~6568205
> *YOU KNOW ME TO WELL  :biggrin: I KINDA HAD TO THE FRT END UPPER CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS WERE SHOT ........SO NOW ITS 3 PUMP TIME  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cant get more clene that that lac.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 14 2006, 09:32 PM~6571027
> *cant get more clene that that lac.
> *


thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put in an hour or two today ....finished up the lowers pressed in the bushings and painted them


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

made the cuts on the upper ...got to extend 1 inch and then box them up ....more pics to come sunday night ....should be able to put in 7-8 hours that day


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD RICH! YOUR HOMIE LAYS DOEN SOME REAL GOOD BEADS! :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 16 2006, 10:53 AM~6581101
> *LOOKING GOOD RICH! YOUR HOMIE LAYS DOEN SOME REAL GOOD BEADS!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro...been welding for a while now...But clean welds are only for RICH...every one else gets a splattered "robo" style mess..... :biggrin: 

Rich knows what's up !

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 16 2006, 09:16 PM~6585879
> *Thanks bro...been welding for a while now...But clean welds are only for RICH...every one else gets a splattered "robo" style mess..... :biggrin:
> 
> Rich knows what's up !
> ...


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put in 6-7 hours today got the rear alot closer to being done got to reinforce the arches and rear end......
















finishing the rear uppers


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

some uppers pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cleaned the shit out of the ftr control arms..........they were nasty as fuck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

boxing the upper rear ....the welds where flowing


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

a little paint and new bushings


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cleaned up the rear area for some reweld work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

taking the old bushings out ...one was a real bitch


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

keep up the great work fellas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cuting the rear out


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

rear coil mounts and yes i am doing coil-under .....cant stand the squeak of coil-overs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6601499
> *looks good rich
> *


thanks sergio.....this is the work of the guy i told you about


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

this week hopefully we can get the rear-end reinforce and over the arches


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...Keep up the good work man...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 19 2006, 09:07 PM~6601397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just looking at the light burns my eye's :biggrin: j/k looking good


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2006, 02:16 AM~6602316
> *looking good Rich...Keep up the good work man...
> *


x2


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 19 2006, 08:52 PM~6601273
> *cleaned the shit out of the ftr control arms..........they were nasty as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool that you had a pressure washing station to clean all you parts....totally OSHA approved !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2006, 10:16 PM~6602316
> *looking good Rich...Keep up the good work man...
> *


thanks brotha dave :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 20 2006, 06:39 AM~6603355
> *That's cool that you had a pressure washing station to clean all you parts....totally OSHA approved !!!!*


thats for sure :biggrin: pretty sure it would have been hard to weld through all the sludge :biggrin: but then again i am not a welder :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 13 2006, 09:29 PM~6563133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 six dumps? wut u up 2 rich?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 22 2006, 10:04 PM~6621839
> *:0  six dumps? wut u up 2 rich?
> *


gotta keep checking back :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Where's the pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 25 2006, 07:19 PM~6636187
> *Where's the pics !!!!!!!!!
> *


damm man i just got home :uh: 



here they are 
removing old bushings from lower control arms


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

before and after


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

template for rear end reinforcement


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-Cheese, REin4ST

what up jonh ....you waiting for the pics to load ?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

rich chrome that rearend :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...I see you're putting a lot of effort into the caddy  ...I like the design in the diff...


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 25 2006, 10:16 PM~6636675
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-Cheese, REin4ST
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 25 2006, 09:29 PM~6636752
> *rich chrome that rearend :biggrin:
> *


nah ...this is just my street car


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn looking good like that design on the rearend


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good job rich cars comming nice...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 26 2006, 05:46 PM~6641013
> *damn looking good like that design on the rearend
> *


THANKS ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 25 2006, 09:29 PM~6636752
> *rich chrome that rearend :biggrin:
> *


X2 ARE LEAVE IT STOCK


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 26 2006, 12:43 PM~6639228
> *nah ...this is just my street car
> *


SO S MINE AND ITS CHROME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 01:15 PM~6645808
> *SO S MINE AND ITS CHROME
> *


I AEINT WASTING MONEY ON CHROME WHEN THERES AN IMPALA TO BE FINISHED


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 27 2006, 01:59 PM~6646074
> *I AEINT WASTING MONEY ON CHROME WHEN THERES AN IMPALA TO BE FINISHED
> *


THEN FINISH ONE . STOP TRYING TO DO TWO AT A TIME FOCUS ON ONE I RATHER HAVE ONE KLEAN CAR THEN TWO OK CARS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 02:01 PM~6646086
> *THEN FINISH ONE . STOP TRYING TO DO TWO AT A TIME FOCUS ON ONE I RATHER HAVE ONE KLEAN CAR THEN TWO OK CARS
> *


I KNOW I KNOW ...I TELL MYSELF THE SAME THING ALL THE TIME ....I AM GONNA FINISH THE CADDY FOR NOW .....I FIGURE IT WILL COST ME 2000.00 FINISH THE CADDY AND SHOW IT NEXT YEAR AND THE IMPALA IS GONNA COST ME OVER 10,000 TO FINISH SO THATS BACK ON HOLD TILL NEXT SUMMER ....JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I HAD A STREET CAR TO REP THE CLUB NEXT YEAR


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 04:01 PM~6646086
> *THEN FINISH ONE . STOP TRYING TO DO TWO AT A TIME FOCUS ON ONE I RATHER HAVE ONE KLEAN CAR THEN TWO OK CARS
> *


damn that's been my problem last year...I now sold one ride and will finish my 2 caddies as good as I can...Good advice Lou...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 26 2006, 02:43 PM~6639228
> *nah ...this is just my street car
> *


chrome it anyways big guy... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 03:15 PM~6645808
> *SO S MINE AND ITS CHROME
> *


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 27 2006, 08:17 PM~6648809
> *damn that's been my problem last year...I now sold one ride and will finish my 2 caddies as good as I can...Good advice Lou...
> *


YOU WONT LISTEN ....JUST LIKE I DONT LISTEN :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's some before shots of the front A arms.........before the bushings, stretch, and joints. 

Ya think we need some bushings ???

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 30 2006, 04:56 AM~6665286
> *Here's some before shots of the front A arms.........before the bushings, stretch, and joints.
> 
> Ya think we need some bushings ???
> ...


yes new bushings for sure  just dropped off the correct ones eairlier :biggrin:

not get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 16 2006, 10:16 PM~6585879
> *Thanks bro...been welding for a while now...But clean welds are only for RICH...every one else gets a splattered "robo" style mess..... :biggrin:
> 
> Rich knows what's up !
> ...


HAHA! ROBO! What ever happened to that guy?? Shakin' at the park?? :biggrin: 

Superclean work as usual!

Rich, when did you decide to juice the Cadi??


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Dec 3 2006, 03:53 PM~6685996
> *HAHA!  ROBO!  What ever happened to that guy??  Shakin' at the park??  :biggrin:
> 
> Superclean work as usual!
> ...


Thanks for the props on the work...  

Shakin' at the park ?? Naaaa more like shakin' in prison !!! :uh: 

"Shakin"......That's funny !!! Haven't heard/used that term in years !!! :biggrin: 


SJTrackZ...who is this ??

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 3 2006, 05:27 PM~6686757
> *
> 
> Thanks for the props on the work...
> ...


DENNIS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 19 2006, 10:10 PM~6601434
> *rear coil mounts and yes i am doing coil-under .....cant stand the squeak of coil-overs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 3 2006, 06:45 PM~6686863
> *DENNIS  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP D !!!!  

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6690474
> *TTT
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 28 2006, 12:45 AM~6649903
> *YOU WONT LISTEN ....JUST LIKE I DONT LISTEN  :biggrin:
> *


so true... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2006, 09:30 PM~6695402
> *so true... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 30 2006, 11:20 PM~6671896
> *yes new bushings for sure    just dropped off the correct ones eairlier :biggrin:
> 
> not get back to work  :biggrin:
> *


Got the a-arms stretched last night.....just need to plate them.

I'll post pics tonight...battery didn't have enough juice to upload...


Just got that e-mail...Can you ship that wagon tailgate ??


John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

New Prothanes going in.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 6 2006, 06:28 AM~6705480
> *Got the a-arms stretched last night.....just need to plate them.
> 
> I'll post pics tonight...battery didn't have enough juice to upload...
> ...


need that wieght ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

A few cuts here and there.....











Stretched 1 1/2".............




















Just got to cut, and wrap them......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 6 2006, 08:15 PM~6710932
> *A few cuts here and there.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice .......what going on sunday .....you down to work ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

A few more........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6710949
> *A few more........
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:   :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I also ripped out the original HI-SPEED, HI-PSI 1/4" airline..and 16 guage compressor power wire !! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: 












That's it for tonight.....


John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 6 2006, 08:22 PM~6710973
> *I also ripped out the original HI-SPEED, HI-PSI  1/4"  airline..and 16 guage compressor power wire !!  :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


save all that shit .....need to put in in the imp :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick .........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 6 2006, 09:22 PM~6710979
> *save all that shit .....need to put in in the imp  :biggrin:
> *



No way bro !!! Your insane !!! Thats 1/4" air line...are you crazy !!!

Way to frick'n fast bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry...off topic..but you guys gotta see this picture of this tweeker dude at the SIM metal recyclers where I buy my steel...This was taken with a cell phone camera (so its a little blurry)....This tweekers car was completely full inside...dash to rear deck...floor to headliner....

...and a Frick'n A/C unit on the roof !!!!!!!!!


What the F#CK ?!?!?!


John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 6 2006, 08:33 PM~6711119
> *Sorry...off topic..but you guys gotta see this picture of this tweeker dude at the SIM metal recyclers where I buy my steel...This was taken with a cell phone camera (so its a little blurry)....This tweekers car was completely full inside...dash to rear deck...floor to headliner....
> 
> ...and a Frick'n A/C unit on the roof !!!!!!!!!
> ...


crackheads gotta make there money too :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 26 2006, 06:46 PM~6641013
> *damn looking good like that design on the rearend
> *


x2 nice


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 28 2006, 12:45 AM~6649903
> *YOU WONT LISTEN ....JUST LIKE I DONT LISTEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

cheak your pm's west coast ridaz! i cant send you one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

where's those pics john ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Dam bro...just got home...

Here we go.........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Hold up...25 min transfer time from the shop PC to home.......then tiny pic...then LayitLow.... :uh: 

Love that phone line!!!!


They'll be up 2-night...


John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

A-ARM STRETCH AND WRAP CONTINUED.......


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

CONT...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

making template for over the arche plates


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

transfering to plate


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

MORE.........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

not sure what this poster was about .....never seen a 3-d poster with hair


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

MORE.........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more of the re-inforcing


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

painted


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

rewelding some of the fine quality factory welding :uh: ...basically begining of the frt stress points


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i was friggin dirty as hell .....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Not fair Cheese...your PC is faster than mine.....

More pics......

MORE.........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 10 2006, 10:16 PM~6737865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 10 2006, 08:22 PM~6737927
> *Not fair Cheese...your PC is faster than mine.....
> 
> More pics......
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn Rich, did you lose a piece of your gottie working on your car you big Cali goof?????hahahahahaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work though...Looking good guys...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2006, 11:28 PM~6737974
> *Damn Rich, did you lose a piece of your gottie working on your car you big Cali goof?????hahahahahaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


LOL! OH SHIT! GOT BURNED DIDNT YA! LOOKING GOOD BRO! REAL NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2006, 08:28 PM~6737974
> *Damn Rich, did you lose a piece of your gottie working on your car you big Cali goof?????hahahahahaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


nope its all in the camera angle


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 6 2006, 09:22 PM~6710979
> *save all that shit .....need to put in in the imp  :biggrin:
> *



I'll send you mine, too :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 12 2006, 12:27 AM~6745516
> *I'll send you mine, too  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

REAL NICE PICS,I ENJOY HOW YOU POST PICS OF THE STEP BY STEP,NOT A RAIDER FAN BUT CAR LOOKS GOOD. A-ARMS CAME OUT PERFECT. NICE WORK


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Dec 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6750912
> *REAL NICE PICS,I ENJOY HOW YOU POST PICS OF THE STEP BY STEP,NOT A RAIDER FAN BUT CAR LOOKS GOOD. A-ARMS CAME OUT PERFECT. NICE WORK
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Dec 12 2006, 08:00 PM~6750912
> *REAL NICE PICS,I ENJOY HOW YOU POST PICS OF THE STEP BY STEP,NOT A RAIDER FAN BUT CAR LOOKS GOOD. A-ARMS CAME OUT PERFECT. NICE WORK
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

WHOOOAA!! COMING ALONG REAL NICE RICH!LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 13 2006, 10:36 PM~6758306
> *WHOOOAA!! COMING ALONG REAL NICE RICH!LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO .......


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I put in a few more hours tonight on Cheese's Caddy.........

Welded ALL the seams on the crossmember. The factory welds on GM frames are done like quick and in a hurry.....so in most areas, the frame halves are not even welded !!!....which leads to potentional locations for cracks to start. So they all need rewelds....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

More on the crossmember welds...........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Cut away the upper a-arm stop.....trim the excess, and welded down to frame...











Next boxed the towers a little...........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 10 2006, 09:16 PM~6737865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You thought you were !!!!......

I even got damn tranny fluid in my hair :uh: .....At least my background is better !!! :biggrin:  










Im done for tonight....Later



John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 14 2006, 07:32 PM~6762387
> *You thought you were !!!!......
> 
> I even got damn tranny fluid in my hair :uh: .....At least my background is better !!! :biggrin:
> ...


wow   looks good john ....damm you put in work in the few hours since i saw you today ....nice .....  


you actually look dirtier :0 ......but i think if i did not wash up before we went to lunch on sunday i would have had you beat :biggrin: 

you said next week we could put in some work ....what days where you thinkin ? i am gonna try to make it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 14 2006, 07:11 PM~6762295
> *I put in a few more hours tonight on Cheese's Caddy.........
> 
> Welded ALL the seams on the crossmember.  The factory welds on GM frames are done like quick and in a hurry.....so they come out like shit....which leads to potentional locations for cracks to start.  So they all need rewelds....
> ...


        :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The weld came out ok. Even though the area welded was cleaned shiny, there is still the oily crap on the inside of the frame that starts to run when heated...kinda contaminates the weld...But regardless, came out pretty good.

John


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

NICE WORK JOHN UR THE MAN :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Dec 14 2006, 11:27 PM~6763429
> *NICE WORK JOHN UR THE MAN :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hey john wheres those pics ???????????????


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 17 2006, 08:46 PM~6777321
> *hey john wheres those pics ???????????????
> *


Didn't get a chance last night to finish....had to bounce....Going to the shop early tommorow morning..I'll get them up then...

Just don't change your mind again bro......we got the 1/2" port bags in there...they fit perfect, and there going to work great with the helium tank I installed in the trunk.....

It's gonna work great !!!

See ya tomorrow bro.


John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Here we go with the pics.......


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Modified donuts for air-bag application:










Airbag install........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Another shot of the "fast-bag" install.....











Cheese is alot happier....now that were going with BAGS !!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

More pics tonight........back to work....

Later 

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 18 2006, 08:14 AM~6779505
> *Another shot of the "fast-bag" install.....
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WHERE NOT SUPPOSED TO SHOW THOSE PICS TILL IT WAS DONE :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 18 2006, 09:36 AM~6779593
> *YOU WHERE NOT SUPPOSED TO SHOW THOSE PICS TILL IT WAS DONE  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so i wonder if my clubs gonna be mad ...........


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

BAG ARE FOR **** :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Dec 18 2006, 11:54 AM~6780523
> *BAG ARE FOR **** :biggrin:
> *


what you never heard of hydraulics pushing on airbags


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Dec 18 2006, 12:54 PM~6780523
> *BAG ARE FOR **** :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000000000


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 18 2006, 01:08 PM~6780593
> *what you never heard of hydraulics pushing on airbags
> *



I, for one, would be interested in how your air-under-hydraulic will ride...


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

He's just joke'n...straight BAGS !!!

John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 18 2006, 01:08 PM~6780593
> *what you never heard of hydraulics pushing on airbags
> *


Don't the newbies call it "Air-draulics" or something ?? :biggrin: 



John


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 18 2006, 02:48 PM~6780500
> *so i wonder if my clubs gonna be mad ...........
> *


SHIT WHO CARES! ITS YOUR RIDE! I THOUGHT ABOUT GOING WITH BAGS ON MY SHIT RICH! ESPECIALLY AFTER SEEING THE NEW LRM WITH THE REAR AIR CYLINDERS IN IT TO ALLOW A SAFE HIGH 3 WHEEL! Im GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I WANT NO WEIGHT ON MY 13's!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2006, 11:39 AM~6785949
> *SHIT WHO CARES! ITS YOUR RIDE! I THOUGHT ABOUT GOING WITH BAGS ON MY SHIT RICH! ESPECIALLY AFTER SEEING THE NEW LRM WITH THE REAR AIR CYLINDERS IN IT TO ALLOW A SAFE HIGH 3 WHEEL!  Im GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I WANT NO WEIGHT ON MY 13's!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2006, 12:39 PM~6785949
> *SHIT WHO CARES! ITS YOUR RIDE! I THOUGHT ABOUT GOING WITH BAGS ON MY SHIT RICH! ESPECIALLY AFTER SEEING THE NEW LRM WITH THE REAR AIR CYLINDERS IN IT TO ALLOW A SAFE HIGH 3 WHEEL!  Im GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I WANT NO WEIGHT ON MY 13's!
> *


COME ON NOW BRO,YOU KNOW HE AINT GOING BAGS :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 19 2006, 03:18 PM~6786697
> *COME ON NOW BRO,YOU KNOW HE AINT GOING BAGS :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE IS....... :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 19 2006, 04:43 PM~6787185
> *YEA HE IS....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 19 2006, 03:43 PM~6787185
> *YEA HE IS....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

ALRIGHT FELLAS....NOW THAT EVERYONE IS ALL BUTT-HURT ABOUT THE BAGS.....

JUST-KIDDN'.....HERE'S WHAT'S REALLY GOING IN THERE....YOU KNOW !!!!!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

WHAT A RELIEF.....He didn't go with bags after all !!! :biggrin: 





















Suspension shown dropping on car lift....not under pressure yet.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

1978 CADILLAC...with 1 1/2" UPPER A-ARM EXTENSION/STRETCH....4 1/2 TURNS OF COILS.........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Last one for tonight......


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 19 2006, 06:33 PM~6787967
> *Last one for tonight......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

"AA, I like your truck AA !!!!....your front bumper is shiny, AAA...too bad it's not GOLD, AAA !!!"

:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2006, 06:52 AM~6790449
> *"AA, I like your truck AA !!!!....your front bumper is shiny, AAA...too bad it's not GOLD, AAA !!!"
> 
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stupidddddddddd :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 07:53 AM~6790452
> *stupidddddddddd :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Stupid...come on bro you it's funny !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2006, 06:56 AM~6790458
> *Stupid...come on bro you it's funny !!!
> *


but i'm the only one :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 07:58 AM~6790463
> *but i'm the only one  :biggrin:
> *


That's true...if only everyone else on here only knew...........

Anyway...got the carpet pulled out of trunk, and the holes made in the trunk.

Gonna start on the rack soon.

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2006, 07:02 AM~6790472
> *That's true...if only everyone else on here only knew...........
> 
> Anyway...got the carpet pulled out of trunk, and the holes made in the trunk.
> ...


nice ....real nice :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 19 2006, 05:18 PM~6786697
> *COME ON NOW BRO,YOU KNOW HE AINT GOING BAGS :biggrin:
> *


Had me fooled at first! I still might tho! :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 19 2006, 06:30 PM~6787952
> *1978 CADILLAC...with 1 1/2" UPPER A-ARM EXTENSION/STRETCH....4 1/2 TURNS OF COILS.........
> 
> 
> ...


sik! lookin good rich  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2006, 08:30 AM~6790821
> *Had me fooled at first! I still might tho!  :biggrin:
> *


HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE GOING ....FEW PEOPLE EVEN CALLED ME TO ASK WHAT WAS UP :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 12:12 PM~6791156
> *HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE GOING ....FEW PEOPLE EVEN CALLED ME TO ASK WHAT WAS UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD RICH!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 19 2006, 07:33 PM~6787967
> *Last one for tonight......
> 
> 
> ...


NNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 20 2006, 09:16 AM~6791190
> *NNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEE.......... :biggrin:
> *


LOVE THE POSITIVE CAMBER ............MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A BULL DOG


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6791788
> *LOVE THE POSITIVE CAMBER ............MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A BULL DOG
> *


WOOOFFF! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2006, 11:00 AM~6791792
> *WOOOFFF! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 11:59 AM~6791788
> *LOVE THE POSITIVE CAMBER ............MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A BULL DOG
> *


Hell yeah! I like those Euro lights in there with the original grille. Definitely a good look. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6792282
> *Hell yeah!  I like those Euro lights in there with the original grille.  Definitely a good look. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2006, 07:52 AM~6790449
> *"AA, I like your truck AA !!!!....your front bumper is shiny, AAA...too bad it's not GOLD, AAA !!!"
> 
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Gold like MY truck, aaaaa..  You know, my truuck..


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

SIIIICCCKKKK caddy man, i really like the spiral renforcements for the rear axel, very original !!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Dec 20 2006, 02:24 PM~6793037
> *Gold like MY truck, aaaaa..   You know, my truuck..
> *


IT WILL MAKE JOHN FEEL BETTER KNOWING THAT SOMEONE ELSE BESIDES ME KNOWS WHAT THAT MEANS :biggrin: 


WHAT UP "D" WHEN YOU GONNA GET ANOTHER LOWLOW


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

If I had a garage, and the time, I would love to build one up. Looking at all these buildup threads makes me want to do it.. A traditional vs. my Civic though.

Wife wants to buy a new car next year, and it won't be cheap. :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Started the trunk work tonight.......

Frame mount fab :


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Holes located in floor, just outside the "REin4ST" frame......


















Everything is gotta be Perfect .....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Everything (batterys, pumps, and spare) will be BOLTED and hung off of these mounts.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2006, 06:12 PM~6794299
> *Everything (batterys, pumps, and spare) will be BOLTED and hung off of these mounts.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

lookin good rich my set up just came in :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

man i almost had a heart attack....just playn 
your lac is shitting on them even if hit had bags 
looks sick with the extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 20 2006, 07:28 PM~6794645
> *lookin good rich my set up just came in  :biggrin:
> *


who's installin it ?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 20 2006, 10:38 PM~6795369
> *who's installin it ?
> *


danny torres


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 21 2006, 02:17 AM~6796136
> *danny torres
> *


KOOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 21 2006, 08:19 AM~6797059
> *looking good Rich...
> *


THANKS DAVE


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 21 2006, 03:17 AM~6796136
> *danny torres
> *


Who ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2006, 07:36 PM~6794693
> *man i almost had a heart attack....just playn
> your lac is shitting on them even if hit had bags
> looks sick with the extensions
> *


thanks man


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

coming out nice you gonna hop it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 22 2006, 09:10 PM~6807781
> *coming out nice you gonna hop it
> *


we will see :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 23 2006, 12:04 PM~6809810
> *we will see  :biggrin:
> *


u know u cant resist :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 19 2006, 07:13 PM~6787875
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS....NOW THAT EVERYONE IS ALL BUTT-HURT ABOUT THE BAGS.....
> 
> JUST-KIDDN'.....HERE'S WHAT'S REALLY GOING IN THERE....YOU KNOW !!!!!
> ...


COOL, THOUGHT HE WAS GOING BAGS,NOT THAT IT MATTERS. LOVE THE PICS HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...Putting some major work on the Lac...Nice...


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

thats a lot of professional work cut down in a short time love the craftmen ship that was put to this ride everything done right big props to everyone on the built and to luxurios car club for the effort that looks nice keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Dec 25 2006, 09:42 AM~6820805
> *thats a lot of professional work cut down in a short time love the craftmen ship that was put to this ride everything done right big props to everyone on the built and to luxurios car club for the effort that looks nice keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the good words


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 19 2006, 06:13 PM~6787875
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS....NOW THAT EVERYONE IS ALL BUTT-HURT ABOUT THE BAGS.....
> 
> JUST-KIDDN'.....HERE'S WHAT'S REALLY GOING IN THERE....YOU KNOW !!!!!
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 27 2006, 07:06 AM~6834925
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WANNA WORK ON IT ON SATURDAY JOHN ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 27 2006, 09:28 AM~6835253
> *YOU WANNA WORK ON IT ON SATURDAY JOHN ?
> *


Sure...I'll let you know when I'm done lowering that Escalade.....Should only take about 45min/1hr

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 27 2006, 05:38 PM~6839032
> *Sure...I'll let you know when I'm done lowering that Escalade.....Should only take about 45min/1hr
> 
> John
> *


his parts came in ...so he will be callin you tommarrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2006, 09:33 PM~6840241
> *
> *


NICE LOOKING backing plates !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What's up with those Rich ?? Lets get some of those...show that shit off in the trunk....

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lil progress today .....brought the car out of the shop for a wash and some pics


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: What's she look like locked up? :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 30 2006, 06:44 PM~6865250
> *lil progress today .....brought the car out of the shop for a wash and some pics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RICH...... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 30 2006, 11:59 PM~6868116
> *:thumbsup:  What's she look like locked up?  :biggrin:
> *


STILL GOT TO DO SOME ADJUSTMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BEFORE ANYONE ASK'S THAT IS NOT THE PUMP I AM USING ....ITS JUST FOR MOCK UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Pictures look good Rich...but you gotta make them smaller bro !!!

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

went by the shop today ....john was working on the batterry racks ....few pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last two


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the sunday we are supposed to bust ass and get the trunk done ......cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 4 2007, 08:48 PM~6906826
> *went by the shop today ....john was working on the batterry racks ....few pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 4 2007, 09:51 PM~6906846
> *the sunday we are supposed to bust ass and get the trunk done ......cant wait  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2007, 12:03 PM~6911575
> *looking good.
> *


THANKS MAN ...I AM TRYING


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 5 2007, 06:26 PM~6913732
> *THANKS MAN ...I AM TRYING
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 4 2007, 09:52 PM~6906852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY LOOKIN PIC,I LIKE IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PUT IN ALOT OF WORK TODAY ...GOT THE TRUCK PREPPED AND PAINTED AND THE RACK FINISHED AND PAINTED ....EVEN GOT IN A LITLLEWORK IN ASSEMBLING THE FRT PUMPS AND STARTED ON THE REAR ....HERE ARE A FEW PICS 








MOCKING EVERTHING UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PUTTING IN SOME WORK ON THE PUMPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FRT PUMPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ALL THE BRACKETS HOLDING PUMP AND TIRES TACKED AND READY TO BE WELDED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WELDING UP ALL THE MOUNTS


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PREPPING TRUNK FOR PAINT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FIRST BLACK THEN TRUNK PAINT (BLACK WITH GREY FLECKS)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FINAL COATS OF PAINT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PAINTING THE RACK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE FINISHED RACK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SHOULD HAVE THE TRUNKS WIRING DONE BY NEXT WEEK ....AND ALL THE STUFF SHOULD BE IN THE TRUNK BY THEN ....KEEP CHECKING BACK OR MORE PROGRESS PICS


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

john this is freddy call me 3947704 see when u can stop by to see the 62


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Jan 7 2007, 09:43 PM~6930292
> *john this is freddy call me 3947704 see when u can stop by to see the 62
> *


SORRY BRO MY FAULT WE DID NOT GO ....WE WHERE JUST TRYING TO GET ALOT DONE TODAY ...AND IT TOOK LONGER THEN EXPSECTED


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Jan 7 2007, 10:43 PM~6930292
> *john this is freddy call me 3947704 see when u can stop by to see the 62
> *


YA....blame Rich on that one!!! :biggrin: Na, my bad bro...I meant to go there after work on Sunday, but it got late.

By the time I got home and had dinner, it was way dark. I'll call you Monday afternoon....

John


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking good man!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 AM~6932109
> *Looking good man!!
> *


THANKS "D"


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

that will be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 08:18 AM~6932221
> *that will be nice! :thumbsup:
> *


I AM HOPING :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 8 2007, 11:23 AM~6932237
> *I AM HOPING  :biggrin:
> *


look like you have a nice start! I can't wait no more to start working on mine! i'm like... "envious" now lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 08:36 AM~6932331
> *look like you have a nice start! I can't wait no more to start working on mine! i'm like... "envious" now lol  :biggrin:
> *


GET OF L.I.L. AND GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good rich!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 7 2007, 09:36 PM~6930227
> *SHOULD HAVE THE TRUNKS WIRING DONE BY NEXT WEEK ....AND ALL THE STUFF SHOULD BE IN THE TRUNK BY THEN ....KEEP CHECKING BACK OR MORE PROGRESS PICS
> *


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 9 2007, 01:43 PM~6942712
> *GET OF L.I.L. AND GET TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *


My ride is in storage now.. i have to wait this summer... :angry:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 9 2007, 12:35 PM~6943274
> *My ride is in storage now.. i have to wait this summer... :angry:
> *


DAMN BRO YOUR SUPPOSED TO WORK ON IT IN THE WINTER AND CRUISE IT IN THE SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

THATS COOL CALL ME U KNOW THE ###### :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man that looks good.
how many batterys you gonna run?
your 79 is lookin tight!
inspiration right ther! :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 9 2007, 02:42 PM~6943373
> *DAMN BRO YOUR SUPPOSED TO WORK ON IT IN THE WINTER AND CRUISE IT IN THE SUMMER :biggrin:
> *


damn! i would like!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 10 2007, 09:00 PM~6957242
> *TTT
> *


NO TTT WITHOUT PICS


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

caddy looking kool rich. damn , making me want to get out there and finish lifting mine. but after seeing wat going in there, im kool. dont want 2 give u an excuse 2 hop on me  nah, just got 2 much on my plate right now....2 many project. including wanting to touch up and add 2 the linc. keep up the good work. cant wait to see the 7 also


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 10 2007, 12:29 AM~6949751
> *man that looks good.
> how many batterys you gonna run?
> your 79 is lookin tight!
> ...


six total ...gonna put in some work tommarrow ...check back for pics


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

OK...it's tommorow, where's the pics ??


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 07:30 AM~6976814
> *OK...it's tommorow, where's the pics ??
> 
> 
> *


YEAH WHAT JOHN SAID :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got home from the shop...pics will be up tonight...after dinner though!!!

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 07:10 PM~6980423
> *Just got home from the shop...pics will be up tonight...after dinner though!!!
> 
> John
> *


anything yet ? :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Here we go with more progress pics........


Rack w/solenoids installed in trunk...











Another shot.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 09:22 PM~6981527
> *Here we go with more progress pics........
> Rack w/solenoids installed in trunk...
> 
> ...


keep em coming ....or email them to me i can post them faster :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Custom wired switch panel for the "cheese"......even the wiring you don't see has to be sanitary....









----










I have about 20 more pics...but 'tiny-pic' aint working for shit tonight !!!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

More on the switches........









----








----








----


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 09:52 PM~6981729
> *More on the switches........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Next we move on to the RELAYS....if your wondering what these are for...these enable you to use one pump, one solenoid block, and FOUR dump valves to give you individual control of the rear wheels (power up and down)

Harnessed....










Mounted (under spare-tire).........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Now, we mount the pumps and move on to the rear dump-valve and fitting assembly...

Shot of the pumps.....









----


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I only use the best in fittings....screw the chrome plated-china crap :uh: :angry: 










The ABSOLUTE BEST combo right here.....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Dump valves go together....









----


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:21 PM~6981985
> *Dump valves go together....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Now the FUN begins...Lets bend and flare some HARD-LINE !!!!









----


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:25 PM~6982027
> *Now the FUN begins...Lets bend and flare some HARD-LINE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :around: :worship:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The Final pics for tonight.....hardlines came out pretty decent....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:28 PM~6982052
> *The Final pics for tonight.....hardlines came out pretty decent....
> 
> 
> ...


not bad for you first picnic :0 :biggrin: ........not bad at all :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

now your gonna have to redo the ones i did on the frt pumps :uh: ...yours make mine look like shit :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Not really my first 'pinic' but not everybody has the money to spend for the time it takes to do this shit.....mock up, remove, mock up, remove, mock up..etc., etc.

It take a while.....Much better than hosing, for sure....

Huh, huh, huh, huh !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:37 PM~6982133
> *Not really my first 'pinic' but not everybody has the money to spend for the time it takes to do this shit.....mock up, remove, mock up, remove, mock up..etc., etc.
> 
> It take a while.....Much better than hosing, for sure....
> ...


what do you think your all bad now ??????????????????????
























































































:0 :biggrin: j/p.....looks real good i am real satisfied ....now about those hardlines on the frt pumps :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 13 2007, 11:39 PM~6982139
> *what do you think your all bad now ??????????????????????
> :0  :biggrin: j/p.....looks real good i am real satisfied ....now about those hardlines on the frt pumps  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Hey your Gold Mazda has a ROD KNOCK...What, you think your all bad now ?!?!?!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:42 PM~6982167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey your Gold Mazda has a ROD KNOCK...What, you think your all bad now ?!?!?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Well this concludes the pictures of the .....








For tonight !!!!


Hope you enjoyed the show !!!

John


(Hardline the Zuk ???....huh,huh,huh !!!)


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm out....GOODNIGHT

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:58 PM~6982277
> *I'm out....GOODNIGHT
> 
> John
> *


nice work today ...wish i could have been there


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:42 PM~6982167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey your Gold Mazda has a ROD KNOCK...What, you think your all bad now ?!?!?!
> *


its not gold ....its rosewood ....and dont call me a muthafucker :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought it was champaine....you dip-sticker !! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 14 2007, 11:39 AM~6984490
> *I thought it was champaine....you dip-sticker !!    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice work.. :thumbsup: and great pics too..


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 11:02 PM~6981810
> *Next we move on to the RELAYS....if your wondering what these are for...these enable you to use one pump, one solenoid block, and FOUR dump valves to give you individual control of the rear wheels (power up and down)
> 
> Harnessed....
> ...



:0 :biggrin: NICE WORK


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks bro.....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 13 2007, 10:34 PM~6982104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Coming along great!! 

Rich, are you going to chrome the lines and other parts of the pumps?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jan 15 2007, 08:07 AM~6990999
> *Coming along great!!
> 
> Rich, are you going to chrome the lines and other parts of the pumps?
> *


MAYBE AFTER THIS SHOW SEASON IS OVER


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 15 2007, 08:11 AM~6991018
> *MAYBE AFTER THIS SHOW SEASON IS OVER
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 15 2007, 08:22 AM~6991096
> *
> *


YOU KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

suscribed TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well gonna hard line the whole trunk now ......cant have ugly hoses showing ....stay tuned for pics


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 16 2007, 09:42 AM~7000527
> *well gonna hard line the whole trunk now ......cant have ugly hoses showing ....stay tuned for pics
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 16 2007, 08:42 AM~7000527
> *well gonna hard line the whole trunk now ......cant have ugly hoses showing ....stay tuned for pics
> *


  WHAT SIZE HARDINE IS THAT?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 17 2007, 07:34 AM~7010234
> * WHAT SIZE HARDINE IS THAT?
> *


3/8 FOR THE RETURNS AND THE PRESSURE ON THE REAR PUMP 
1/2 INCH ON THE PRESSURE SIDE FOR THE FRT PUMPS


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 17 2007, 08:14 AM~7010507
> *3/8 FOR THE RETURNS AND THE PRESSURE ON THE REAR PUMP
> 1/2 INCH ON THE PRESSURE SIDE FOR THE FRT PUMPS
> *


  WHAT YOU NEED BIGGER FOF MORE PRESSURE BECAUSE OF WEIGHT?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 17 2007, 12:59 PM~7013219
> *
> WHAT YOU NEED BIGGER FOF MORE PRESSURE BECAUSE OF WEIGHT?
> *


#8 HOZES TO THE FRONT.......HIGH PRESSURE HOPPING PUMPS


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 17 2007, 03:35 PM~7014753
> *#8 HOZES TO THE FRONT.......HIGH PRESSURE HOPPING PUMPS
> *


I SEE I SEE I SEE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn!
that comin out tight!
you gonna get adjustable trailing arms for it?

i got em for mine.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 18 2007, 04:13 AM~7019379
> *damn!
> that comin out tight!
> you gonna get adjustable trailing arms for it?
> ...


I just extended and reinforced the stock ones an inch.

If you look back a couple pages, you can see the build on those.

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 16 2007, 09:42 AM~7000527
> *well gonna hard line the whole trunk now ......cant have ugly hoses showing ....stay tuned for pics
> *


I tuned in..but didn't see any pics.....  

John


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 20 2007, 07:46 AM~7038409
> *I tuned in..but didn't see any pics.....
> 
> John
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 20 2007, 06:46 AM~7038409
> *I tuned in..but didn't see any pics.....
> 
> John
> *


i mispalced by cord for my computer ....  hopefulley i find it in the next couple of days


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 20 2007, 11:45 PM~7042775
> *i mispalced by cord for my computer ....  hopefulley i find it in the next couple of days
> *


damn bro I know what it is to misplace shit...Nothing more discouraging...Hope you find it Rich...


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 20 2007, 10:45 PM~7042775
> *i mispalced by cord for my computer ....  hopefulley i find it in the next couple of days
> *


It's plugged into your USB port.... :uh:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 21 2007, 07:27 AM~7044049
> *It's plugged into your USB port.... :uh:
> *


 :0 MORNING JOHN


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 21 2007, 07:28 AM~7044050
> *:0 MORNING JOHN
> *


Good Morning Joe...been up for a while...Getting ready to wake-up Rich in a bit !! (Nothing like an early wake up call...on a Sunday...after a Saturday night !!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We have one more hardline to finish, then make up the battery cables.

Possibly have it going tonight !!! :0  

John


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 21 2007, 07:33 AM~7044056
> *Good Morning Joe...been up for a while...Getting ready to wake-up Rich in a bit !! (Nothing like an early wake up call...on a Sunday...after a Saturday night !!)   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We have one more hardline to finish, then make up the battery cables.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 21 2007, 06:27 AM~7044049
> *It's plugged into your USB port.... :uh:
> *


at work :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hardlining the rear pumps (pressure side )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

started the work on the front pumps # 8 1/2 inch tubing ......lot harder to work with ....got all of them bent but the flaring tool broke on the last flare .....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

bulk heads for the front


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the front spring pockets where bugging john ....he was worried the the cylinders would eventually push through ...so he took it all back apart and fabricated some more reinforing plates for inside the spring pocket


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

notched the rear upper control arm crossmembers ...so the uppers could swing down farther


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

remade the bumper side brackets ...the factory ones where broken from the accident i got in a few years back ......couldnt have the bumper fucking up the paint ...when i am hopping it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put on the billet switch extensions i got form showtime .....the did not fit the good carling switches only the china ones so had to drill out all to the next size .....came out good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

not to much more left ....finish hard lines install switches and make battery cables + a little more matinence the car needs ......hopfully complete in the next two weeks


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good shit homie............. looks nice and clean.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 21 2007, 07:13 PM~7048710
> *good shit homie............. looks nice and clean.....
> *


that all john ...i am just the clean up guy and the helper :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

well then good job on the cleanning and much props to john :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Rich that's looking good...You're really stepping it up on that caddy bro...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 21 2007, 08:00 PM~7048537
> *the front spring pockets where bugging john ....he was worried the the cylinders would eventually push through ...so he took it all back apart and fabricated some more reinforing plates for inside the spring pocket
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 21 2007, 07:57 PM~7048502
> *bulk heads for the front
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2007, 07:57 PM~7049370
> *damn Rich that's looking good...You're really stepping it up on that caddy bro...
> *


i am trying .....the cost keeps going up  ....but in the end it will be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 21 2007, 11:54 PM~7050959
> *i am trying .....the cost keeps going up   ....but in the end it will be worth it  :biggrin:
> *


   

key words right there...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7049285
> *well then good job on the cleanning and much props to john :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Badd ass!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING REALLY GOOD RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 21 2007, 09:10 PM~7050380
> *:0 BAD ASS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

it look good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 22 2007, 03:13 PM~7056118
> *it look good
> *


 :uh: yes it do :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

HA! DAMN PAISA...... J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

wiring up the switches and relays


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my hopper switch cord ......main switches will be on the dash ....1 ft and 1 back switch will be able to come out of trunk


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

making up the battery cables


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

should hopefully be complete on saturday


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 23 2007, 08:43 PM~7067288
> *my hopper switch cord ......main switches will be on the dash ....1 ft and 1 back switch will be able to come out of trunk
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN BIG THINGS FOR '07 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 23 2007, 07:45 PM~7067324
> *DOIN BIG THINGS FOR '07 :cheesy:
> *


trying to do my part :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 23 2007, 08:47 PM~7067353
> *trying to do my part  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A COMMITMENT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 23 2007, 07:52 PM~7067419
> *WHAT A COMMITMENT :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...new name to with go with the cars new attitude and new look


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 23 2007, 09:00 PM~7067524
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ...new name with go with the cars new attitude and new look
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 23 2007, 09:47 PM~7067353
> *trying to do my part  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 14 2007, 12:02 AM~6981810
> *Next we move on to the RELAYS....if your wondering what these are for...these enable you to use one pump, one solenoid block, and FOUR dump valves to give you individual control of the rear wheels (power up and down)
> 
> Harnessed....
> ...



More info on these relays pleeze :biggrin: I haven't seen these would like to kno how to wire these in.
Sorry to step on your topic Cheese. Caddy is lookin sweet as fuk man. :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 23 2007, 10:37 PM~7068532
> *More info on these relays pleeze  :biggrin: I haven't seen these would like to kno how to wire these in.
> Sorry to step on your topic Cheese. Caddy is lookin sweet as fuk man. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Sorry, thats a trade secret :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Sad day today Rich...I had to fire my assistant...........
-
-
-
-








-
-
-
-
Because he kept getting.....
-
-
-








-
-
-
-
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 24 2007, 05:59 AM~7069972
> *Sad day today Rich...I had to fire my assistant...........
> -
> -
> ...


for real......thats kinda sucks .....i guess since the skiing accident he has not been the same :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 23 2007, 07:44 PM~7067309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM RICH YOU AINT FUCKIN AROUND


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 24 2007, 07:32 AM~7070425
> *DAM RICH YOU AINT FUCKIN AROUND
> *


you know how the lux brothers do it .......big or not at all :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 24 2007, 10:11 AM~7071769
> *you know how the lux brothers do it .......big or not at all  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7069959
> *:0 Sorry, thats a trade secret :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 24 2007, 05:53 AM~7069959
> *:0 Sorry, thats a trade secret :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 23 2007, 10:37 PM~7068532
> *More info on these relays pleeze  :biggrin: I haven't seen these would like to kno how to wire these in.
> Sorry to step on your topic Cheese. Caddy is lookin sweet as fuk man. :thumbsup:
> *


J/K...as I mentioned before, they are used to control a single bank of 'noids...in conjunction with one pump, and 4-dump-valves...two of which are used as directional valves and they other two being release valves.

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 24 2007, 09:09 PM~7077943
> *J/K...as I mentioned before,  they are used to control a single bank of 'noids...in conjunction with one pump, and 4-dump-valves...two of which are used as directional valves and they other two being release valves.
> 
> John
> *


oh .....is that how its done ? :cheesy: lemme guess you think your ....................... :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeap you KNOW YOUR ALL BAD WHEN YOU HAVE THIS.........

Here a Mulitiple Dump and Relay system......









-









John


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 25 2007, 07:18 AM~7080437
> *Yeap you KNOW YOUR ALL BAD WHEN YOU HAVE THIS.........
> 
> Here a Mulitiple Dump and Relay system......
> ...


I KNOW THAT CAR IT WAS A PAIN IN MY ASS IN THE EARLY 90 S


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 25 2007, 08:18 AM~7080437
> *Yeap you KNOW YOUR ALL BAD WHEN YOU HAVE THIS.........
> 
> Here a Mulitiple Dump and Relay system......
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT WAS A LIL BAD MOFO BACK IN DA DAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 25 2007, 07:22 AM~7080459
> *I KNOW THAT CAR IT WAS A PAIN IN MY ASS IN THE EARLY 90 S
> *


OHHH DID SOME ONE GET CLOWNED ? :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 25 2007, 10:25 AM~7081869
> *OHHH DID SOME ONE GET CLOWNED ?  :biggrin:
> *


LIFTS WISE YES CAR WISE NOPE MY SENTRA KLOWNED YOURS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 25 2007, 10:42 AM~7082019
> *LIFTS WISE YES CAR WISE NOPE MY SENTRA KLOWNED YOURS FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


GOT ME ON THAT ONE ...... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 24 2007, 07:59 AM~7069972
> *Sad day today Rich...I had to fire my assistant...........
> -
> -
> ...


 :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 25 2007, 08:22 AM~7080459
> *I KNOW THAT CAR IT WAS A PAIN IN MY ASS IN THE EARLY 90 S
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 25 2007, 11:25 AM~7081869
> *OHHH DID SOME ONE GET CLOWNED ?  :biggrin:
> *


Which sentra was this ?? I don't remember...was it the Candy red one, or something ??

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 25 2007, 08:35 PM~7088293
> *Which sentra was this ??  I don't remember...was it the Candy red one, or something ??
> 
> John
> *


convertible was blue/green ...then puplre/rasberry color


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't remember...mind was cloudy back then... :biggrin: 

All that matters, was you clown'd him right ?? :0  

John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 26 2007, 05:52 AM~7091254
> *I don't remember...mind was cloudy back then... :biggrin:
> 
> All that matters, was you clown'd him right ??    :0
> ...


JUST WITH THE HYDRO'S


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 08:09 AM~7092119
> *JUST WITH THE HYDRO'S
> *


ALL THE TIME YOU SWITCH HAPPY BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 26 2007, 09:50 AM~7092945
> *ALL THE TIME YOU SWITCH HAPPY BASTARD :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHAT CAN I SAY ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HAHA DAVE REPOSTS LIKE A HO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 10:08 AM~7093130
> *HAHA DAVE REPOSTS LIKE A HO
> *


THIS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO BE TRUE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKEY WHAT I JUST SCORED


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 03:50 PM~7095924
> *LOOKEY WHAT I JUST  SCORED
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: VERY NICE R U GONNA PUT THOSE ON THE CADDY?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7095948
> *:biggrin: VERY NICE R U GONNA PUT THOSE ON THE CADDY?
> *


what do you think :biggrin: you loaned me the money focker :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i thought about the moldings but needed cash.and sold em 
go for it!
that shit will look tight!

this topic is inspiration on mine.

clean lac homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 02:50 PM~7095924
> *LOOKEY WHAT I JUST  SCORED
> 
> 
> ...













soon very soon :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

lookin good rich :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 28 2007, 08:48 PM~7112647
> *
> *


Lets see the pics !!!

John


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 05:50 PM~7095924
> *LOOKEY WHAT I JUST  SCORED
> 
> 
> ...


nice,if you cant make them work, you know you have a buyer over here!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2007, 09:07 PM~7113708
> *nice,if you cant make them work, you know you have a buyer over here!   :biggrin:
> *


i will make em work :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 28 2007, 08:38 PM~7113349
> *Lets see the pics !!!
> 
> John
> *


here ya go 









circut breaker ....used in instead of fuse








on and of switch for trunk mounted switches 








frt and rear trunk mounted switch ....for hopping action :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7114100
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN CAN WE SEE IT IN ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

we want action!!.... can i swing by your wrk and C U hop it??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 28 2007, 09:46 PM~7114115
> *WHEN CAN WE SEE IT IN ACTION :biggrin:
> *


soon .... .....we had everything working but the used pumps i got ....one of the frt sounds like the pump head is having problems ....gonna order some new itailians this week ...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i got two for sale homie.. u wanna see them..?? marzochi...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

u call it and i'll swing by tommorow... big guy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:48 PM~7114146
> *soon .... .....we had everything working but the used pumps i got ....one of the frt sounds like the pump head is having problems ....gonna order some new itailians this week ...
> *


 :thumbsup: SO YOU SEEN A LIL ACTION??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 09:49 PM~7114153
> *i got two for sale homie.. u wanna see them..?? marzochi...
> *


brand new ....what # ....what price ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

got the plaque permently mounted today also :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

no their not... homie price... u want the number.. i dont really know but i can give u the vin num...?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7114180
> *no their not... homie price... u want the number.. i dont really know but i can give u the vin num...?
> *


not new ......nah .....  ....gonna order them new


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

swtiches moutned


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:51 PM~7114177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOOOOOOOWW!!!!!!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

coo........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 11:51 PM~7114177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7114201
> *coo........
> *


thanks for the offer bobby .....good looking out


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my ground wire ....quick disconnect


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the final look of the trunk ......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last pic ......gotta wrap up a few more things

1 finish battery hold downs did not have right materail 
2 ran out of battery cable (need 8 more feet )
3 finish the real quick disconect  
4 change valve cover gaskets on motor 
5 fix one more tranny leak (speedo housing leak)
6 change frt pumps heads 
7 install new window seals on side windows 
8 hop that bitch down the road :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that looks so fresh

hows she move??


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7114218
> *thanks for the offer bobby .....good looking out
> *



ANYTIME BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER......





























AND FATHER :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 28 2007, 10:05 PM~7114330
> *that looks so fresh
> 
> hows she move??
> *


good ....but one frt pump is a little slower and dont sound so good .....but i will have it fixed by new week .....still some other things to wrap up so we still got time  just glad to finnaly see it working :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7114304
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HITTING ON SOMEONE AT THE STRIP AND THEN SEING THEIR FACE..

PRICELESS.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7114468
> *ANYTIME BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER......
> AND FATHER :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7114485
> *HITTING ON SOMEONE AT THE STRIP AND THEN SEING THEIR FACE..
> 
> PRICELESS..... *


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

WELL BE MEETING FACE TO FACE ONCE THE CUTTY IS DONE...... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7114509
> *WELL BE MEETING FACE TO FACE ONCE THE CUTTY IS DONE...... :biggrin:
> *


dont make any promises you cant keep :angry: 
















































































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i can and i will......... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 10:25 PM~7114528
> *i can and i will.........  :biggrin:
> *


we will see GRASS HOPPER :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7114180
> *no their not... homie price... u want the number.. i dont really know but i can give u the vin num...?
> *


i was wonder what number ? 9 ,11,13?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7114262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKS NICE RICH YOU GONNA MAKE COVERS FOR THE BATTS ARE LEAVE IT LIKE THAT EITHER WAY IT CAME OUT KLEAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 29 2007, 12:44 PM~7118483
> *DAM LOOKS NICE RICH YOU GONNA MAKE COVERS FOR THE BATTS ARE LEAVE IT LIKE THAT EITHER WAY IT CAME OUT KLEAN
> *


NOT SURE YET .......STEREO GUYS GONNA DO SOMETHIN


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 01:16 PM~7118765
> *NOT SURE YET .......STEREO GUYS GONNA DO SOMETHIN
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 04:50 PM~7095924
> *LOOKEY WHAT I JUST  SCORED
> 
> 
> ...


Thats goin to be hot man never seen them on a Lac like urs. Would the never bumpers fit? Hmm.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 29 2007, 03:28 PM~7120287
> *Thats goin to be hot man never seen them on a Lac like urs. Would the never bumpers fit? Hmm.
> *


NOT GONNA USE THE BUMPER PIECES .......JUST THE ROCKERS


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 29 2007, 03:44 PM~7118483
> *DAM LOOKS NICE RICH YOU GONNA MAKE COVERS FOR THE BATTS ARE LEAVE IT LIKE THAT EITHER WAY IT CAME OUT KLEAN
> *


x2 looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks great!! Came out very nicE!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jan 29 2007, 05:52 PM~7121811
> *Looks great!!  Came out very nicE!
> *


THANKS "D"


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what it do :biggrin:
looks nice rich


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

Looking good Rich . :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jan 30 2007, 03:18 PM~7130489
> *what it do :biggrin:
> looks nice rich
> *


YA! RICH :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ+Jan 30 2007, 02:18 PM~7130489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might see this weekend .....parts are do in tommarrow


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hey rich, would the front bumper swap out with an 80s? maybe put a dogghouse grille.
but i got an idea on how you can do the 79 bumper with the 90s molding. let me know when it comes in :biggrin: ive been wanting to see a 79 with a 90s kit. uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 30 2007, 10:41 PM~7135473
> *hey rich, would the front bumper swap out with an 80s? maybe put a dogghouse grille.
> but i got an idea on how you can do the 79 bumper with the 90s molding. let me know when it comes in :biggrin: ive been wanting to see a 79 with a 90s kit. uffin:
> *


the rear would but the frt wont ......not a fan of the grill for this year car ....as for the moldings they wont work becuase my moldings wrap completly around the frt bumper and the newer fleets only go around the corners and not the middle :angry: you know anyone that would be interesested in doing it the cutting and molding of the sides ...i hit up pat through evan and he did not seem like he was interesested in doing it .....anyone else?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 30 2007, 10:52 PM~7135047
> *might see this weekend .....parts are do in tommarrow
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 31 2007, 04:16 PM~7141499
> *:0
> *


parts are in ...now the fun begins :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 31 2007, 05:17 PM~7141507
> *parts are in ...now the fun begins  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 31 2007, 05:17 PM~7141507
> *parts are in ...now the fun begins  :biggrin:
> *


Ya right...fun for who ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 31 2007, 07:41 PM~7143543
> *Ya right...fun for who ?
> *


YOU FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 31 2007, 08:19 PM~7143913
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Now put some zeniths on that caddy Rich... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7114262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking real nice Rich...Damn bro you really made quite an effort on that ride and it looks hella clean man...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2007, 09:42 PM~7144768
> *Now put some zeniths on that caddy Rich... :0  :biggrin:
> *


got to do the paint and do interior first .......  there coming :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 09:20 AM~7146992
> *got to do the paint and do interior first .......  there coming :biggrin:
> *


FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 1 2007, 08:26 AM~7147040
> *FASTER :biggrin:
> *


it will be :biggrin: ........ with the new blocks and pumpheads i just got  g-force pro-hoppers


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

sweet....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Yea...they got hella pressure now!!!! Blow'n the fittings off the blocks !!!

Anyway, we should be on the bumper HOPEFULLY by Sunday night, and get this dam Caddy outta my shop !!!

So Whose NEXT ??

John


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:20 AM~7146992
> *got to do the paint and do interior first .......  there coming :biggrin:
> *


right on bro...It's looking real nice like that but will be off the hook with the new paint and interior... :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anymore progress....

its lookin good so far with the trunk setup like that.one can only think the exterior is gonna really stand out..


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 1 2007, 07:07 PM~7151784
> *Yea...they got hella pressure now!!!! Blow'n the fittings off the blocks !!!
> 
> Anyway, we should be on the bumper HOPEFULLY by Sunday night, and get this dam Caddy outta my shop !!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 1 2007, 09:09 PM~7153973
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

i got 90's front bumper ends need to be rechromed ill hook you up 40 bucks for both :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 2 2007, 07:42 AM~7156124
> *i got 90's front bumper ends need to be rechromed ill hook you up 40 bucks for both  :0
> *


wont work ........i am keeping the stock bumper


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 2 2007, 08:01 AM~7156250
> *wont work ........i am keeping the stock bumper
> *


:0
the bumper ends wont fit??


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT FOR LUX '07


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 1 2007, 07:07 PM~7151784
> *Yea...they got hella pressure now!!!! Blow'n the fittings off the blocks !!!
> 
> Anyway, we should be on the bumper HOPEFULLY by Sunday night, and get this dam Caddy outta my shop !!!
> ...


J/K...mabey NOT back bumper, Just a clean looking set-up. Almost done. 

Front pumps are back together, and functioning. G-force II's seem to have great pressure !!! 

Rear pump was losing pressure internally...hopefully head is ok. Reseal head, and 6-bolt it this Sunday. Hopefully all is good.

John

:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 3 2007, 06:51 AM~7163785
> *J/K...mabey NOT back bumper,  Just a clean looking set-up.  Almost done.
> 
> Front pumps are back together, and functioning.  G-force II's seem to have great pressure !!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TYLER_BANKS_@Feb 3 2007, 09:09 AM~7164156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome Newbie :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TYLER_BANKS_@Feb 3 2007, 09:09 AM~7164156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 2 2007, 09:23 AM~7156758
> *:0
> the bumper ends wont fit??
> *


mine dont come off


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7167220
> *mine dont come off
> *


Sure they do..I have a new tip on the Plasma :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 4 2007, 05:03 AM~7170261
> *Sure they do..I have a new tip on the Plasma  :biggrin:
> *


focker :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

i got them waiting for you hahahaha 90'd out 78 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anything new man?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 4 2007, 02:45 PM~7173255
> *anything new man?
> *


put in some work today .....had to run up to monte mans house for a part i needed (thanks matt)....set-upsworking good finnnally ....maybe this week will take it outside for some practice hops ....we will see :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 4 2007, 05:49 PM~7173939
> *put in some work today .....had to run up to monte mans house for a part i needed (thanks matt)....set-upsworking good finnnally ....maybe this week will take it outside for some practice hops ....we will see  :biggrin:
> *


yyyeeeaaahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 4 2007, 06:22 PM~7174492
> *yyyeeeaaahhhhh!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall makin me wish i could work on blue....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice work Cheese man...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 4 2007, 04:49 PM~7173939
> *put in some work today .....had to run up to monte mans house for a part i needed (thanks matt)....set-upsworking good finnnally ....maybe this week will take it outside for some practice hops ....we will see  :biggrin:
> *


PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 5 2007, 07:16 AM~7178047
> *PICS
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 5 2007, 08:58 AM~7178227
> *yeah what he said  :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

if everything rolls right IM GONNA P/U TOMMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 5 2007, 08:58 AM~7178227
> *yeah what he said  :biggrin:
> *


I took some pics today of the last few items that were left...I'll post tommorow 

John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

THE CADDY IS DONE !!!! Here are the remaining pics leading up to tonight !!!!

Diassembled the rear pump to repair leaking pump-head (no pressure)










Drilled out old-school Fenner so we could 6-bolt it:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 6 2007, 09:36 PM~7195100
> *THE CADDY IS DONE !!!!  Here are the remaining pics leading up to tonight !!!!
> 
> Diassembled the rear pump to repair leaking pump-head (no pressure)
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Installed the NEW G-force Blocks and #9 pump heads to the front :









-


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

old school ground (vise grips) :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Replacing L/F Caprice headlight assembly due to bullseye crack:









-








-








-








-


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good shit homie


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7195148
> *old school ground (vise grips) :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I know...kinda like the one you run right ?? :biggrin: 

That was just temporary..... :biggrin:

See the final pics


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn...sorry about the big pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7195270
> *Damn...sorry about the big pics
> *


dont be sorry ......keep posting :biggrin: ......

so you know john that shit works hella good ....rolled throught downtown on the way home ......the fucker gets off with just one click of the switch .....had to serve some foolio's in a box chevy on big rims :uh: .....loved the look on the dumbass face .....oh and btw it rides alot better then i thought ....not really ruff at all  good shit 

thanks again man .........


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Batterys bake'n....










Replacing Valve Cover gaskets, and a couple of leaking heater hose:









-









Replaced Drivers Side outside window scraper:









-


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 10:04 PM~7195419
> *dont be sorry ......keep posting  :biggrin: ......
> 
> so you know john that shit works hella good ....rolled throught downtown on the way home ......the fucker gets off with just one click of the switch .....had to serve some foolio's in a box chevy on big rims  :uh: .....loved the look on the dumbass face .....oh and btw it rides alot better then i thought ....not really ruff at all   good shit
> ...


NO PICS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 6 2007, 09:07 PM~7195459
> *NO PICS :biggrin:
> *


there coming ....hold your horse's :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 10:08 PM~7195491
> *there coming ....hold your horse's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Last day...batterys were bake'n again, overnight wired in parallel for even charge....










Reverse lights....You know what that means !!! (finally get that POS outta my shop) J/K :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The Happy CHEESE....











Here's my first born, my pride and joy...."LIL JOHN".....ready to hit it !!!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

And the last pics for the night....couple of action shots...kinda hard to get the picture in flight.....











-













John


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7195648
> *And the last pics for the night....couple of action shots...kinda hard to get the picture in flight.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 6 2007, 08:41 PM~7195148
> *old school ground (vise grips) :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


dont be jealous eddie.....you know thats old school right there though .....come on bro i know you have been there :biggrin:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

looks good rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:03 PM~7196161
> *looks good rich
> *


THANKS PHIL


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS AND SOME QUOTES TO GO WITH THEM !!!!!!


"YA !!! RIGHT ON JOHN, GOOD WORK !!!!"








-
-
-
-
-
"WHAT DO YOU THINK FERNIE ??......IT NEEDS MORE GOLD ! :uh: 








-

-
-
-
-
"F#CK THIS POST !!!"


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

".....UHHHH NO COMMMENT " :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:

-


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 7 2007, 07:02 AM~7197595
> *".....UHHHH NO COMMMENT "  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> 
> -
> ...


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 6 2007, 09:50 PM~7195258
> *Ya I know...kinda like the one you run right ??    :biggrin:
> 
> That was just temporary..... :biggrin:
> ...










:thumbsup: came out nice jhon


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD RICH!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 7 2007, 10:27 PM~7205136
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD RICH!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 11:34 PM~7205200
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 7 2007, 10:26 PM~7205118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DRIVE SHAFT GOT SHORTEND TODAY AND TOE SET ALIGNMENT .........SHE'S READY


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 7 2007, 10:23 PM~7205072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO IT CAME OUT REAL CLEAN


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn thats nice.
gotta send mine to the shop now!
real clean homie!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The ass end on Caddy's are just MADE to drive around front up :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 8 2007, 09:05 PM~7214945
> *The ass end on Caddy's are just MADE to drive around front up  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 05:57 PM~7213074
> *DAMN BRO IT CAME OUT REAL CLEAN
> *


thanks man


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOVE THE LAC HOMIE!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 05:58 AM~7246813
> *LOVE THE LAC HOMIE!!!
> *


X2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

so you used the 90 caprice headlights right???? what all did you have to cut???? and also did the wireing just hook up with no problem or did u have to re wire shit??? thanks


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 11:54 PM~7256229
> *so you used the 90 caprice headlights right????  what all did you have to cut???? and also did the wireing just hook up with no problem or did u have to re wire shit??? thanks
> *


First of all you have to cut out the center out of the chrome bezel. The Caprice housing has to be cut in certain spots to slide into the Caddy housing. If you look closely at the pics, the Caprice light sits in the Caddy at an angle....because the front-end of the Caprice has a slight curve to it. (viewed from the sky down). In other words the light beams must face straight ahead. I could of mounted then flush with the bezels, but then the light beam would of been toed in. 

This car is driven not 'trailered', so night-drive'n would of been out of the question.

As far as wiring goes...you just slice into the caddy wiring...simple. Make sure you cut the pigtails off the Caprice and bring those with you as well from the wrecking yard.

I have an extra set of Caprice lights....WHO WANTS IT DONE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 14 2007, 05:34 AM~7257624
> *First of all you have to cut out the center out of the chrome bezel.  The Caprice housing has to be cut in certain spots to slide into the Caddy housing.  If you look closely at the pics, the Caprice light sits in the Caddy at an angle....because the front-end of the Caprice has a slight curve to it. (viewed from the sky down).  In other words the light beams must face straight ahead.  I could of mounted then flush with the bezels, but then the light beam would of been toed in.
> 
> This car is driven not 'trailered', so night-drive'n would of been out of the question.
> ...




i do :biggrin: how much$$$$$$$??????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 14 2007, 12:55 PM~7260833
> *i do :biggrin: how much$$$$$$$??????
> *


PM HIM :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 14 2007, 01:55 PM~7260833
> *i do :biggrin: how much$$$$$$$??????
> *


Yeah...PM me !!!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 8 2007, 06:23 AM~7205080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HARD TO CATCH IT IN THE PICS ....BUT SHE GETS LIKE 20 INCHS .......THINKING ABOUT ORDERING SOME 5 TONS


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2007, 02:24 PM~7270207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 15 2007, 01:25 PM~7270225
> *VERY NICE
> *


ITS GETTING THERE ....SLOWY BUT SURLEY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good homie,


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2007, 02:24 PM~7270207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can go nose to nose with me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT









-








-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Caddy looks CLEAN !!!!


John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2007, 01:24 PM~7270207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for some 5 tons :biggrin: got to get that ROOKIE off the switch :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Feb 15 2007, 09:02 PM~7274464
> *you can go nose to nose with me
> *


 :0 you dont want none :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

5 tons!

NICE!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 19 2007, 11:29 PM~7304639
> *ttt for some 5 tons  :biggrin: got to get that ROOKIE off the switch  :0
> *


 :0 ROOKIE HUH.........


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 19 2007, 11:30 PM~7304647
> *:0  you dont want none  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 19 2007, 11:29 PM~7304639
> *ttt for some 5 tons  :biggrin: got to get that ROOKIE off the switch  :0
> *


5 TONS :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 20 2007, 08:30 AM~7306330
> *:0 ROOKIE HUH.........
> *


if the shoe fits :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice work...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 19 2007, 10:29 PM~7304639
> *ttt for some 5 tons  :biggrin: got to get that ROOKIE off the switch  :0
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

5-tons ??....You need 48 more volts too !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 20 2007, 08:58 PM~7313104
> *5-tons ??....You need 48 more volts too !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT ....BUT I HAVE NO ROOM.....STEREO IS TAKING UP WHATS LEFT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 20 2007, 09:58 PM~7313104
> *5-tons ??....You need 48 more volts too !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


AND AN "ADEX"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 01:42 PM~7318393
> *AND AN "ADEX"
> *


GIVE ME YOURS ?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 21 2007, 02:42 PM~7318400
> *GIVE ME YOURS ?
> *


DON'T OWN ONE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 01:45 PM~7318418
> *DON'T OWN ONE
> *


I SMELL B/S :biggrin: 





























































































J/K YOU WILL THOUGH I BET ?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 21 2007, 02:46 PM~7318422
> *I SMELL B/S  :biggrin:
> J/K YOU WILL THOUGH I BET ?
> *


NAW I'M GOIN BAGS :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 02:47 PM~7318431
> *NAW I'M GOIN BAGS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 02:47 PM~7318431
> *NAW I'M GOIN BAGS :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 01:47 PM~7318431
> *NAW I'M GOIN BAGS :biggrin:
> *


FIGURES :uh:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 21 2007, 04:58 PM~7319649
> *FIGURES  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 2+2=4 :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Feb 21 2007, 12:38 PM~7317308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MAN !!!! :biggrin: 

Let's do it....a custom hardlined bag set-up !!!


:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 22 2007, 04:32 AM~7324262
> *Get rid of that big-ass spare tire !!!
> GOOD MAN !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


and what happens when i get a blowout ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Rich get on the switch and show us that 35-40 inches you promised me fokker... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2007, 04:04 PM~7328912
> *Rich get on the switch and show us that 35-40 inches you promised me fokker... :0    :biggrin:
> *


YEA RICH LET'S SEE


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 22 2007, 04:05 PM~7328923
> *YEA RICH LET'S SEE
> *


WAITING


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 22 2007, 08:03 AM~7324824
> *and what happens when i get a blowout ?
> *



Call frick'n triple A !!!

Keep the spare at home...when you ride you wont be too far anyway !!!

What happens if you break a ball-joint...you gonna carry a joint, a jack, and tools 
too ??? 

No difference bro......You said 35-40" ?? 

:uh: :banghead: :banghead: :around:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 22 2007, 05:05 PM~7328923
> *YEA RICH LET'S SEE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 22 2007, 05:39 PM~7329654
> *Call frick'n triple A !!!
> 
> Keep the spare at home...when you ride you wont be too far anyway !!!
> ...


TELL'EM JOHN :0 ............HE NEEDS MORE BATTERIES




































AND AN ADEX :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2007, 03:04 PM~7328912
> *Rich get on the switch and show us that 35-40 inches you promised me fokker... :0    :biggrin:
> *


NOT GONNA HAPPEN ........ :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 22 2007, 08:57 PM~7332025
> *TELL'EM JOHN :0 ............HE NEEDS MORE BATTERIES
> AND AN ADEX :biggrin:
> *


NO ROOM .....YOU HAVE SEEN IT :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WILL ORDER SOME 5 TONS NEXT MONTH ..........HOPING FOR 30 INCHES REALISTICLY .....35-40 WILL DEFFINATTLY REQUIRE MORE BATTERYS ...AND THE REAL ESATE IN MY TRUNK IS ALL TAKEN ...SO MORE BATTERIES ISNT GONNA HAPPEN  .....  +I  GOTTA GET THE PAINT DONE FIRST


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 22 2007, 10:41 PM~7332427
> *I WILL ORDER SOME 5 TONS NEXT MONTH ..........HOPING FOR 30 INCHES REALISTICLY .....35-40 WILL DEFFINATTLY REQUIRE MORE BATTERYS ...AND THE REAL ESATE IN MY TRUNK IS ALL TAKEN ...SO MORE BATTERIES ISNT GONNA HAPPEN  .....  +I  GOTTA GET THE PAINT DONE FIRST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 22 2007, 10:41 PM~7332427
> *I WILL ORDER SOME 5 TONS NEXT MONTH ..........HOPING FOR 30 INCHES REALISTICLY .....35-40 WILL DEFFINATTLY REQUIRE MORE BATTERYS ...AND THE REAL ESATE IN MY TRUNK IS ALL TAKEN ...SO MORE BATTERIES ISNT GONNA HAPPEN  .....  +I  GOTTA GET THE PAINT DONE FIRST
> *


OK AFTER THE PAINT.................MORE BATT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 22 2007, 10:16 PM~7332735
> *OK AFTER THE PAINT.................MORE BATT :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE  MAYBE AFTER I CHROME IT ALL OUT NEXT WINTER


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:uh: BY that time your gonna need all NEW BATTERYS......I told him he needed more at the beginning.....

Right now, as we speak, there is room for at least 2 more with modifing too much shit.

Anyway...what is done is done...


By way thanks for all the "china" shit

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 23 2007, 05:36 AM~7333793
> *:uh: BY that time your gonna need all NEW BATTERYS......I told him he needed more at the beginning.....
> 
> Right now, as we speak, there is room for at least 2 more with modifing too much shit.
> ...


they make all the best shit :0

i assume your talking about the dress up kit ? those where bonus parts dont you remember ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool man.....see the list...check it twice !! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

...........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7114262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm if you were to move the spare more under rear dash and lower that pump at the back another inch and a half,then move the other 2 pumps back you could fit 2 more batteries..


or just whammy tank your rear pumps at the back and mount your pump to the front james bond style under that spare you can move the spare back another couple inches and have room for 2-3 more batteries homie..then you really can get more inches..and still kill em at the shows. :biggrin: 

just an idea.....



or just put both rears on a whammy and put them between rear cylinders,move the spare to the floor of the trunk,you could still make room for more batteries....

im full of ideas tonight homie i can go on for hours... :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Both rears on a whammy ?? Theres only one rear pump...the two outers are for the front.

As of right now...you could probably squeeze a battery on either side of the spare tire post..under the tire...mabey.

Not sure how the stereo is turning out.

John


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7114262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro, when can you start mine? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 27 2007, 08:30 AM~7362742
> *looks clean bro, when can you start mine? :0
> *


PM HIM .....HE'S READY :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7362794
> *PM HIM .....HE'S READY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 27 2007, 08:38 AM~7362794
> *PM HIM .....HE'S READY  :biggrin:
> *


HOWS HIS PRICES WORK LOOKS GOOD?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 02:27 PM~7412283
> *HOWS HIS PRICES WORK LOOKS GOOD?
> *


PRICES ARE GOOD ....WORK IS GREAT


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Prices are really, really good...work is decent...

Thanks for the props Rich...:thumbsup: 

John


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 27 2007, 07:14 AM~7362149
> *Both rears on a whammy ??  Theres only one rear pump...the two outers are for the front.
> 
> As of right now...you could probably squeeze a battery on either side of the spare tire post..under the tire...mabey.
> ...


ok so i thought it was a single pump to the nose...


ima have one 12 in the trunk of my car,right under the rear dash between rear cylinders..amp behind it..

that will leave more room for batteries since im gonna run 3 pumps...


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 5 2007, 07:22 PM~7413834
> *Prices are really, really good...work is decent...
> 
> Thanks for the props Rich...:thumbsup:
> ...


"Decent" is an understatement. :biggrin: You know your work is better than that!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Right on D....thanks bro....just not trying to get a big head here thats all... :biggrin: 

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 6 2007, 05:29 AM~7417726
> *Right on D....thanks bro....just not trying to get a big head here thats all... :biggrin:
> 
> John
> *











:uh: HOW BOUT A DIRTY HEAD ? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 6 2007, 05:29 AM~7417726
> *Right on D....thanks bro....just not trying to get a big head here thats all... :biggrin:
> 
> John
> *











:uh: HOW BOUT A DIRTY HEAD ? :uh:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

should have some new pics tommarrow .......cars being worked on at the paint shop right now


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 13 2007, 09:58 PM~7473575
> *should have some new pics tommarrow .......cars being worked on at the paint shop right now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOING TO PAINT TOMMARROW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HELL YEAH!!!! THATS GOING TO LOOK SIC' RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2007, 12:34 PM~7477495
> *HELL YEAH!!!! THATS GOING TO LOOK SIC' RICH
> *


I HOPE SO BRO .........


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

NICE BIG BODY....MORE ROOM TO MOVE AROUND THAN IN YOUR TRACKER??


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

nice coupe!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 14 2007, 01:30 PM~7477465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 12:40 PM~7477532
> *NICE BIG BODY....MORE ROOM TO MOVE AROUND THAN IN YOUR TRACKER??
> *


ITS A SAMURAI ....AND YOUR RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 14 2007, 03:07 PM~7478125
> *ITS A SAMURAI ....AND YOUR RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: DAMN!! IT WAS A TRACKER IN MY MIND...MY BAD :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 02:13 PM~7478177
> *:twak:  :twak: DAMN!! IT WAS A TRACKER IN MY MIND...MY BAD :angry:
> *


NO IT IS A SAMURAI :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if your goin black its gonna look like a totally differnt car keep It up :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 14 2007, 01:30 PM~7477465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHY IS THAT DUDE STICK'N HIS HEAD IN MY TRUNK FOR !?!!?!?!!!

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 14 2007, 04:37 PM~7479150
> *SO WHY IS THAT DUDE STICK'N HIS HEAD IN MY TRUNK FOR !?!!?!?!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


pinchin :uh: robo style


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

to drool over a setup he wont have....


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2007, 07:54 PM~7480232
> *to drool over a setup he wont have....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2007, 06:54 PM~7480232
> *to drool over a setup he wont have....
> *


  aeint it kool :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 14 2007, 06:07 PM~7478125
> *ITS A SAMURAI ....AND YOUR RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


same garbage???















































































































































bahahaha j/p ass clown!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT ONE OF THESE FOR IT TOO


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK.........I SEE BLACK DISHES IN YOUR FUTURE :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 15 2007, 12:30 PM~7484878
> *:0 SICK.........I SEE BLACK DISHES IN YOUR FUTURE :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE AFTER THE NEW INTERIOR


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TIME TO CALL R.C.F AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 15 2007, 12:37 PM~7484905
> *TIME TO CALL R.C.F  AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


HE IS COMING OVER NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=324689


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 15 2007, 12:50 PM~7484966
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=324689
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT ....BUT I GOT THE HOOK UP ALREADY


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 15 2007, 03:30 PM~7484878
> *:0 SICK.........I SEE BLACK DISHES IN YOUR FUTURE :biggrin:
> *


x2.. lookin good rich..


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 02:03 PM~7485047
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ....BUT I GOT THE HOOK UP ALREADY
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'LL HOOK U UP WITH MY WHEEL & TIRE GUY


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 2 TONE, I LIKE IT BRO


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 15 2007, 01:37 PM~7485222
> *CLEAN ASS 2 TONE, I LIKE IT BRO
> *


*RICH*</span>


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 15 2007, 01:35 PM~7485201
> *I'LL HOOK U UP WITH MY WHEEL & TIRE GUY
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT JOE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 15 2007, 05:45 PM~7485269
> *RICH</span>
> 
> *


x 2 douchecheese GOOD STUFF BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 02:06 PM~7485401
> *x 2 douchecheese GOOD STUFF BRO
> *


THANKS FUCK-BAG :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 07:31 PM~7485997
> *THANKS FUCK-BAG  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB CUM BUISCUIT :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Mar 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
every time i come in this thread it keeps on getting better and better


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 02:26 PM~7484857
> *GOT ONE OF THESE FOR IT TOO
> 
> 
> ...


Color bars are OK in 70's cars I guess...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real good Rich...I like the new two tone color...Caddy looks meaner and more alive... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2007, 06:34 PM~7487009
> *Color bars are OK in 70's cars I guess...   :biggrin:
> *


oh you guess :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 09:02 PM~7487238
> *oh you guess  :uh:
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaa fokker I knew you would get annoyed with that one...  :biggrin: I'm just playing with you big guy... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2007, 07:10 PM~7487332
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaaa fokker I knew you would get annoyed with that one...   :biggrin:  I'm just playing with you big guy... :biggrin:
> *


i feel the jealosy


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 01:22 PM~7484833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD RICH,COULDNT HOLD BACK ON THE PICS HA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 15 2007, 10:12 PM~7488690
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD RICH,COULDNT HOLD BACK ON THE PICS HA :biggrin:
> *


i was debating :dunno: 




























































































































































.....then decided who cares :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice two-tone. Silver and black look great together. :thumbsup: 

Are those factory leather seats in your Caddy?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 11:14 PM~7488705
> *i was debating  :dunno:
> .....then decided who cares  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 16 2007, 03:43 AM~7489123
> *Nice two-tone.  Silver and black look great together.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Are those factory leather seats in your Caddy?
> *


yup  but there getting redone in a few weeks


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of a 79 coup Northbriar edition we cut back in 98'....the ride is smoove as butta :cheesy:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i seen it at the shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 16 2007, 12:11 AM~7488685
> *i feel the jealosy
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaa never you goof...I could be jealous but never jealos... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 08:24 PM~7494342
> *wahahahaaaaaaaaa never you goof...I could be jealous but never jealos... :biggrin:
> *


ok layitlow spell-checker :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 17 2007, 05:00 PM~7497702
> *ok layitlow spell-checker  :uh:
> *


I'm just here to help Rich...wahahahaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Two tone sets it off wise choice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 19 2007, 03:40 AM~7505061
> *Two tone sets it off wise choice.
> *


Yeah I do agree...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 19 2007, 10:51 PM~7511965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Mar 20 2007, 11:05 AM~7514763
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks charles


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2007, 07:39 PM~7498837
> *I'm just here to help Rich...wahahahaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 19 2007, 11:51 PM~7511965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Richard...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 08:45 PM~7519012
> *looking good Richard...
> *


its all in the photo-shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2007, 10:47 PM~7519045
> *its all in the photo-shop
> *


damn the chrome looks like it's coming out of the tank... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 08:50 PM~7519069
> *damn the chrome looks like it's coming out of the tank... :0  :biggrin:
> *


BLING BLING :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7519090
> *BLING BLING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 09:20 PM~7519329
> *:biggrin:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2007, 02:25 PM~7538198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BLACK HAS A NICE SHINE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 23 2007, 01:50 PM~7538316
> *THAT BLACK HAS A NICE SHINE
> *


cant wait to get the vinyl top modings back on and wash it up


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

The Lac is looking good!  Looks sick locked up!!

Me and my brother went by the shop yesterday.. About 3:30. I've never seen it that dead. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

g'd up from the feet up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks hella nice bro...You think you might want to cut a 1/2 or so off of the rear coils ??

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 27 2007, 05:22 AM~7559876
> *Looks hella nice bro...You think you might want to cut a 1/2 or so off of the rear coils ??
> 
> John
> *


thanks and yes .....tell me when ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 26 2007, 10:15 PM~7558774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHEEZ I LIKE THE KNOCK OFFS


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2007, 05:41 PM~7564522
> *thanks and yes .....tell me when ?
> *


Wifee work from 8 to noon this Saturday...I'm at my shop from Noon till ?? Come by then....

John

Bring the paint brush :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks good two tone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 29 2007, 08:23 PM~7581376
> *Wifee work from 8 to noon this Saturday...I'm at my shop from Noon till ??  Come by then....
> 
> John
> ...


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Mar 28 2007, 09:31 PM~7574458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GETTING THE INTERIOR DONE NEXT WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7581806
> *GETTING THE INTERIOR DONE NEXT WEEK  :thumbsup:
> *


'Bout time.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 29 2007, 09:15 PM~7581819
> *'Bout time.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

just picked the car up from the striper ....i had him do some but told him to not get carried away like he did last time ......overall i am satisfied


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

and yeah i know my rims need a good cleaning ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

next interior .....dude is supposed to be at my job monday to pull the interior .....said should take 2 weeks........getting ready for cinco


DEBATING ABOUT GETTING THE TOP DONE IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VYNIL ?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 31 2007, 07:42 PM~7592544
> *next interior .....dude is supposed to be at my job monday to pull the interior .....said should take 2 weeks........getting ready for cinco
> DEBATING ABOUT GETTING THE TOP DONE IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VYNIL ?
> *


black canvas e&g style
maby 
looks clene as hell


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks really nice...glad you didn't go crazy on the stripes.....

What happened to Saturday?

I'll be ALL day sunday.

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 1 2007, 04:19 AM~7594377
> *Looks really nice...glad you didn't go crazy on the stripes.....
> 
> What happened to Saturday?
> ...


the wife had me running around crazy  ......i will come buy monday and grab them


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKS REAL GOOD RICH,STRIPING CAME OUT NICE ALSO BRO!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 1 2007, 10:53 AM~7595544
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD RICH,STRIPING CAME OUT NICE ALSO BRO!!
> *


thanks jesse


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 1 2007, 08:28 AM~7594735
> *
> the wife had me running around crazy   ......i will come buy monday and grab them
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 2 2007, 09:10 PM~7606900
> *
> *


ok tommarrow  i will be by at lunch ....gotta drop my interior pieces to the paint shop so i will swing by


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 2 2007, 10:12 PM~7606916
> *ok tommarrow   i will be by at lunch ....gotta drop my interior pieces to the paint shop so i will swing by
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

That bitch is BAD.. Should get a booty kit for it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 2 2007, 11:09 PM~7607550
> *That bitch is BAD.. Should get a booty kit for it
> *


nah ....never was a fan of those


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 31 2007, 09:42 PM~7592544
> *
> DEBATING ABOUT GETTING THE TOP DONE IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VYNIL ?
> *



Black canvas always looks kinda faded, especially against fresh black paint. I'd go Vinyl.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 3 2007, 06:52 AM~7608554
> *Black canvas always looks kinda faded, especially against fresh black paint.  I'd go Vinyl.
> *


maybe your right ......its already vnyil


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

the caddy lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lookin good rich uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2007, 11:31 AM~7610543
> *lookin good rich uffin:
> *


thanks coast and charles


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats up cheese???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7629324
> *whats up cheese???
> *


just trying to get this caddy done by cinco  interior should be done 3 week of april


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 31 2007, 06:34 PM~7592493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

getting started on the interior 
the dissassembly 
















interior guy is starting on the door panels and rear seat


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

reapainted the filler between the headlights and the bumper ....they used to be silver but the bumper was mounted to close so it rubbed .....after the repaint added some shims so it would not happen again


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

just picked up the fake wood from the painter .....came out just right :biggrin: ...big props to r/c


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more .......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last one ...gonna go byt the upolstery shop tommarrow ....more pics to come


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D-Cheese, LOCO 78, SJTrackZ, TORONTO-JOE-LUX

what up "d"


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

damm rich good fckn job bro ,i really like the smal touches u puttin in,hey sorry i didnt call today ,was a lil busy runnin around an whorin a lil everytime i got back :biggrin: ill make sure to hit u up this week for sure


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Apr 16 2007, 07:14 PM~7707629
> *damm rich good fckn job bro ,i really like the smal touches u puttin in,hey sorry i didnt call today ,was a lil busy runnin around an whorin a lil everytime i got back :biggrin: ill make sure to hit u up this week for sure
> *


ITS ALL GOOD MAN . I WAS RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CHICKEN WITH ITS HEAD CUT OFF TODAY ....JUST GLAD TO BE HOME NOW CHILLEN WITH A BEER


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin: COMING RIGHT ALONG!!!!! :biggrin: !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Apr 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7708447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW IF I MENTIONED BEER ...YOU WOULD COME BY :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 16 2007, 07:06 PM~7707507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good rich!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bagged 52 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Apr 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7711128
> *looking good rich!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice work bench rich :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagged 52_@Apr 17 2007, 08:42 PM~7716664
> *nice work bench rich  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ITS AN OLDIE BUT GOODIE . :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7707507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL PUT TOGETHER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 18 2007, 04:54 PM~7722761
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL PUT TOGETHER
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Lux :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new pics .....painting the dash black


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 02:08 PM~7771790
> *new pics .....painting the dash black
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
I'M SURPRISED NO OVERSPRAY ON THE WINDOW OR PILLARS :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 02:28 PM~7771964
> *:0
> I'M SURPRISED NO OVERSPRAY ON THE WINDOW OR PILLARS :biggrin:
> *


WHY, YOU TRYING TO SAY HE DOES NOT KNOW WHAT HE IS DOING :angry:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 25 2007, 02:33 PM~7772013
> *WHY, YOU TRYING TO SAY HE DOES NOT KNOW WHAT HE IS DOING :angry:
> *


WHOA THERE BUDDY.......JUST MAKIN AN OBSERVATION FOKER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 01:28 PM~7771964
> *:0
> I'M SURPRISED NO OVERSPRAY ON THE WINDOW OR PILLARS :biggrin:
> *


THIS AEINT MY FIRST PICNIC


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

what happened to the 68?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2007, 02:34 PM~7772472
> *what happened to the 68?
> *


WHAT 68 ? I HAVE A 67? :uh:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 02:38 PM~7772055
> *WHOA THERE BUDDY.......JUST MAKIN AN OBSERVATION FOKER
> *


ALRIGHT THEN  :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2007, 03:34 PM~7772472
> *what happened to the 68?
> *


 :biggrin: YEA WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT 68


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 02:54 PM~7772621
> *:biggrin: YEA WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT 68
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 04:05 PM~7772711
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 03:06 PM~7772719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


GET BACK TO WORK SLACKER :angry:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 04:07 PM~7772728
> *GET BACK TO WORK SLACKER  :angry:
> *


NAH :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2007, 03:35 PM~7772937
> *NAH :biggrin:
> *


ok kool :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 25 2007, 03:34 PM~7772472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i said your 67?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 07:28 AM~7777438
> *thats what i said your 67?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: dummy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 07:58 AM~7777641
> *:uh: dummy
> *


YES YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 03:08 PM~7771790
> *new pics .....painting the dash black*


Nice


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 26 2007, 09:00 AM~7777653
> *YES YOU ARE  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

WAHAHAHA INFAMOUSDUMMY BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: good one LUXURIOUS ASS PROBE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7779841
> *:uh: good one LUXURIOUS ASS PROBE
> *


DAVE? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 05:26 PM~7779913
> *
> *


ABEL?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: yes, abel the french beaver


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2007, 05:49 PM~7780121
> *:uh: yes, abel the french beaver
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for whoring up my thread


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The wood grain came out really nice...down to the knots !!!

Cool !!!


Looks good man.... :thumbsup: 


John


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7782576
> *thanks for whoring up my thread
> *


blame infamous moon maiden?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: nice lac cheese............  sorry for....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 27 2007, 04:43 AM~7784298
> *The wood grain came out really nice...down to the knots !!!
> 
> Cool !!!
> ...


I MIGHT BE DONE TODAY ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 27 2007, 04:47 AM~7784308
> *blame infamous  moon maiden?
> *


I BLAME CANADA ......


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 27 2007, 11:01 AM~7784848
> *I BLAME CANADA ......
> *


ME 2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 27 2007, 08:01 AM~7784848
> *I BLAME CANADA ......
> *


i blame france :angry:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7785941
> *i blame france :angry:
> *


X10000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 02:08 PM~7771790
> *new pics .....painting the dash black
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, I can huk u up! I can mac a lub sit out uv caw bowed!! :biggrin: 

Coming along nice. The 2-tone looks really good. Any plans under the hood?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Apr 27 2007, 07:30 PM~7789145
> *Yo, I can huk u up!  I can mac a lub sit out uv caw bowed!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Coming along nice.  The 2-tone looks really good.  Any plans under the hood?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Thanks "D" as for the motor not this year .........next spring i will do the engine and trunk (chromed )

cant spend another dime ....feminin issues :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2007, 09:54 AM~7785941
> *i blame france :angry:
> *


smelly bastards :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Apr 27 2007, 08:30 PM~7789145
> *Yo, I can huk u up!  I can mac a lub sit out uv caw bowed!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Coming along nice.  The 2-tone looks really good.  Any plans under the hood?
> *


Thats hella funny bro......that is hella old school !!!!! what ever happened to that dude ????


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well got it back overall i am happy with the interior ....except i thought i was gonna be able to get away with the grey carpet ....but i think i am gonna redo it black ...next week


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD RICH


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 28 2007, 09:51 PM~7794748
> *LOOKS GOOD RICH
> *


*X2*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0
uffin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The seats came out really nice.........but where's the Raider logo though ??

John


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 29 2007, 12:07 AM~7794125
> *
> 
> well got it back overall i am happy with the interior ....except i thought i was gonna be able to get away with the grey carpet ....but i think i am gonna redo it black ...next week
> *


charcoal carpet?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: lookin sweet mang..those lacs drive like a dream too :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 30 2007, 12:30 PM~7803609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out clean


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 30 2007, 12:37 PM~7803670
> *came out clean
> *


THAT'S CUZ HE JUST WASHED IT :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 30 2007, 04:02 PM~7805350
> *THAT'S CUZ HE JUST WASHED IT :biggrin:
> *


haha :angry:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

seats look clean.. i saw ur car when it was a t tony's shop. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@May 1 2007, 06:18 PM~7814592
> *seats look clean.. i saw ur car when it was a t tony's shop. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few small items to go in tommarrow .....color bar , floor matts, rear deck matt ....still gotta wash it up and clean the trunk should be ready for the show saturday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I drove by your pad with the kids...Lil John was like..."hey, there's the Silver & Black Lac, daddy !!"

Wonder where he got that from ??

Look'n forward to see'n it at the show.....Hey you take'n the Sammy too ??

Don't be weak now......You gotta fire-up that thing once in a while !!!



John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 7 2007, 11:27 AM~7851226
> *very nice
> *


THANKS MAN ....ITS CAME ALONG WAY SINCE THE LAST TIME YOU SAW IT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+May 6 2007, 11:02 PM~7846851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE INTERIOR IS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN THATS ONE BAD ASS CADDY BRO...LOOKS REAL GOOD MUCH PROPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 12:52 PM~7851831
> *THE INTERIOR IS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

SO WHATS NEXT NOW FOOL? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 9 2007, 08:37 AM~7866609
> *SO WHATS NEXT NOW FOOL? :0
> *


nothin its done  till next year :biggrin: .....the wifey said "No Mas "


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 7 2007, 03:13 PM~7852395
> *DAMN THATS ONE BAD ASS CADDY BRO...LOOKS REAL GOOD MUCH PROPS
> *


X2


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

<font color="#339933">A picture's worth a 1,000 words, get your *Free* image hosting at ImageDeposit.com </font>



This sucker should of been FULLY WRAPPED !!!!!!


JOHN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 13 2007, 06:17 AM~7892888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant see shit ?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2007, 11:23 PM~7887434
> *nothin its done   till next year :biggrin:  .....the wifey said "No Mas "
> *


 :uh: well, one car per year is pretty good :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 13 2007, 10:17 AM~7892888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picowned


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2007, 07:23 AM~7899111
> *picowned
> *


i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

You bringing the Lac to Socios show??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 14 2007, 11:27 PM~7906195
> *You bringing the Lac to Socios show??
> *


thinking about it  been a couple of years since i made it to that one


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 15 2007, 06:57 AM~7906909
> *thinking about it   been a couple of years since i made it to that one
> *


I can't wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

couple new things


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2007, 11:39 PM~7934733
> *couple new things
> 
> 
> ...


these are looking real nice Rich...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking good!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 18 2007, 09:51 PM~7934805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man .....thats 5 years of work ....and still just a street car


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2007, 09:07 PM~7794125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no streetlow show rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

wasnt planning on going


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 29 2007, 05:32 AM~7795621
> *The seats came out really nice.........but where's the Raider logo though ??
> 
> John
> *


eeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7934733
> *couple new things
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 those r tight bro where can i get some? can they do some for the linc


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 23 2007, 09:36 PM~7967845
> *:0 those r tight bro where can i get some? can they do some for the linc
> *


my friend makes them ....get me the logo and i will make some


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

Clean lac. What kinda engine did it come with


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 29 2007, 06:53 AM~7998891
> *Clean lac. What kinda engine did it come with
> *


425 BIG BLOCK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2007, 01:39 AM~7934733
> *couple new things
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

Man i remember when that lac was plain jane grey...looks great bro..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Jun 8 2007, 01:10 PM~8067567
> *Man i remember when that lac was plain jane grey...looks great bro..
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 21 2007, 01:42 PM~7318393
> *AND AN "ADEX"
> *





> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 21 2007, 01:42 PM~7318400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: WHATS UP NOW JOE ? :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 13 2007, 05:48 AM~8095390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks joe :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 13 2007, 07:48 AM~8095390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2007, 08:08 AM~8095819
> *nice pic...
> *


IT'S A LTTLE BLURRY


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

nice buildup


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 13 2007, 07:09 AM~8095825
> *IT'S A LTTLE BLURRY
> *


yes it is ...but its cool ...we know you gotz the shakez :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 13 2007, 10:13 PM~8101084
> *yes it is ...but its cool ...we know you gotz the shakez :biggrin:
> *


or a cheap camera :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jun 14 2007, 02:38 PM~8105249
> *or a cheap camera :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jun 14 2007, 01:38 PM~8105249
> *or a cheap camera :biggrin:
> *


that too :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 17 2007, 10:53 PM~8124931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE STREETS OF SJ :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 18 2007, 02:53 AM~8124931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 18 2007, 06:58 AM~8125735
> *ON THE STREETS OF SJ :biggrin:
> *


where it should be :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jun 18 2007, 09:07 AM~8126754
> *where it should be :biggrin:
> *


but of course ....were else could it be ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 18 2007, 06:58 AM~8125735
> *ON THE STREETS OF SJ :biggrin:
> *



Should of made a right there...then your first left ....AKA Old-school Playas CLUB !!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

makes me wanna buy another one now got dammit.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: LuxuriouS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 19 2007, 06:18 AM~8133526
> *Should of made a right there...then your first left ....AKA Old-school Playas CLUB !!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 17 2007, 11:53 PM~8124931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them ol skool cali plates


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8134833
> *YOU KNOW IT ....... :biggrin:
> *


Let kick back on top of the chicken coup again and put out the po-po's flares. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jun 19 2007, 11:39 AM~8135214
> *Let kick back on top of the chicken coup again and put out the po-po's flares.  :biggrin:
> *


OR BETTER YET ...RE-DIRECT THEM DOWN 28TH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

this ride might be up for sale ....stay-tuned


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 2 2007, 09:02 PM~8222752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF
HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

thats called 'trying to move a big body" :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 3 2007, 10:31 AM~8226554
> *WTF
> HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?
> *


inferior chineeeeeeeeeeeeese parts :uh:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7794188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 07:19 AM~8344091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8384583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is for sale $7000.00 or best offer ...pm me for details


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8605089
> *this car is for sale $7000.00 or best offer ...pm me for details
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

WHY U SELLIN HER BRO??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 08:34 AM~8605157
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> WHY U SELLIN HER BRO??
> *


NEED THE $$$$$$


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 21 2007, 02:42 PM~8606395
> *NEED THE $$$$$$
> *


BUT U A BALLIN ASS MOFFLE :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2007, 11:29 AM~8606869
> *BUT U A BALLIN ASS MOFFLE :cheesy:
> *


not really


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 21 2007, 04:24 PM~8609183
> *not really
> *


 :uh: YOUR WIFE WANTS ALL THE LOOT I BET


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Got another project coming up Rich? Good luck with both sales!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 21 2007, 04:34 PM~8609894
> *:uh: YOUR WIFE WANTS ALL THE LOOT I BET
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Just read through the topic uffin: I love all the pics you took during the install, I will be stopping by often when I start the install on my Coupe for reference.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 21 2007, 07:24 PM~8609183
> *not really
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh: 


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 02:18 PM~8626634
> *
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

bringin SJ Blue Jeans back...lol..

nice pics!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

anyone pick this up yet? 

D-Cheeze whats the special on this shipped to 76905?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Sep 14 2007, 02:11 PM~8792238
> *anyone pick this up yet?
> 
> D-Cheeze whats the special on this shipped to 76905?
> *


 gonna keep it for another minute


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2007, 09:53 PM~8794344
> *gonna keep it for another minute
> *


good choice brother..


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8794344
> *gonna keep it for another minute
> *



:thumbsup: 


Keep the 67' too!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Sep 14 2007, 08:04 PM~8794405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE ......


----------



## peniswrinkle (Sep 18, 2007)

:uh: is it done yet?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peniswrinkle_@Sep 18 2007, 02:24 PM~8818586
> *:uh: is it done yet?
> *


no but you are :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 2 2007, 10:12 PM~8920631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Could not make it rich, But it was a nice day.
Maybe next time. Cars are looking clean!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt with no updates ................................


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2007, 07:28 PM~8949156
> *ttt with no updates ................................
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

any updates rich? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 8 2007, 07:26 AM~8951734
> *any updates rich? :0
> *


i changed the oil ....... :biggrin: and washed it :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2007, 02:37 PM~8961770
> *i changed the oil ....... :biggrin: and washed it  :biggrin:
> *


What'd you change it to ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 9 2007, 05:40 PM~8963756
> *What'd you change it to ??
> *


piss just like you told me to .......runs great ...smells funny :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+Oct 8 2007, 07:26 AM~8951734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its dirty again  actually covered with pollen from my nieghbors tree :angry: and then rained on .......  

















i will wash it on friday :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 22 2007, 10:26 PM~9062655
> *its dirty again    actually covered with pollen from my nieghbors tree  :angry:  and then rained on .......
> 
> 
> ...


man i cant wait to see it washed! :biggrin: keep us updated!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Nov 12 2007, 06:47 AM~9208751
> *man i cant wait to see it washed!  :biggrin: keep us updated!!
> :roflmao:
> *


i'll wash it if you buy it ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

i cant weait to see you put air in them tires thats a bad ass uptate for us!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

PM me a price on these 13x7 100 spoke 2 prong black k.o thanks Rich


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT for the Black ones !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR MY LAC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 24 2007, 07:10 PM~9296855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 24 2007, 08:10 PM~9296855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 10 2007, 07:27 PM~8762005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 9 2008, 04:18 PM~9651356
> *back to the top
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

To the top for the '70s Cadillacs.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2007, 07:01 AM~7784848
> *I BLAME CANADA ......
> *


still


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 21 2007, 12:25 AM~9498593
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 17 2007, 10:53 PM~8124931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2007, 09:49 AM~9508020
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2008, 06:47 PM~9990192
> *ttt
> *


The weather in the pic Rich is right around the corner :biggrin: 
Nice pic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Nov 16 2006, 09:16 PM~6585879
> *Thanks bro...been welding for a while now...But clean welds are only for RICH...every one else gets a splattered "robo" style mess..... :biggrin:
> 
> Rich knows what's up !
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Yea, that was pretty funny....man 11/06.....that was a while ago, huh ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 23 2008, 07:01 AM~10010923
> *Yea, that was pretty funny....man 11/06.....that was a while ago, huh ?
> *


I WAS LOOKING FOR A PIC AT WORK AND FOUND THAT .....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAD TO QUOTE IT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

is your car still up for sale?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SUPER CLEAN, YOU STILL GOING TO 90 IT?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10131044
> *SUPER CLEAN, YOU STILL GOING TO 90 IT?
> *


nah ....just gonna do the rockers...next winter .....the frt end is what you see...caprice lights


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10131073
> *nah ....just gonna do the rockers...next winter .....the frt end is what you see...caprice lights
> *


I LIKE THAT NEW PAINT JOB ON IT MAKES IT LOOK CLASSY, I JUST THOUGHT I SEEN YOU MAKING PANELS AND WAS WONDERING HOW HARD IT WOULD BE WITH THE BODY LINES, BUT I LIKE THE CAPRICE LIGHTS AND THE CHANGES YOU DONE,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10139709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice line up!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft for cheesey anus!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2008, 07:10 AM~10141460
> *ttmft for cheesey anus!!!
> *


UH .....OK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

caddy is looking real nice Richard...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 09:31 PM~10148381
> *caddy is looking real nice Richard...
> *


thank you


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 12:31 AM~10148381
> *caddy is looking real nice Richard...
> *


lick ass


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 08:24 AM~10150690
> *lick ass
> *


Takes one to know one .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice line-up indeed....all you need in there now is a champane truck (oops I mean rosewood) then you'd be all set.

Seriously,

Looks clean....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 14 2008, 04:15 AM~10165481
> *Very nice line-up indeed....all you need in there now is a champane truck (oops I mean rosewood) then you'd be all set.
> 
> Seriously,
> ...


 :uh: 






































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Car is still lookin good Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

fucking server :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Fucking server ....................wtf


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lookinggood uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10419153
> *lookinggood uffin:
> *


WHY THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the new look ....what ya think


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

fuck it, it aint my car... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 12:45 AM~10419153
> *lookinggood uffin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 09:32 AM~10446630
> *fuck it, it aint my car... :biggrin:
> *


ITS JUST P-SHOPPED ......I WOULDNT PAINT IT GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good green


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2008, 08:18 PM~10450528
> *ITS JUST P-SHOPPED ......I WOULDNT PAINT IT GREEN  :biggrin:
> *


i know, i was just fuckin wicha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10451921
> *i know, i was just fuckin wicha
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Lookin good Rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2008, 07:59 AM~10452975
> *  Lookin good Rich!
> *


THANKS JAY :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

"I'm really frigg'n proud a ya !"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 19 2008, 08:59 PM~10457007
> *"I'm really frigg'n proud a ya !"
> *


that means alot :uh: :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtfffff


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2008, 12:26 PM~10486162
> *:uh: wtfffff
> *


money green ?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Well the Caddy had to come back for a little "trunk" maintenance....Not bad for being set-up for a while now.
-
-
Found a little seapage out of the R/R directional dump....But it turned out to be a big ass can-o-worms...
-
-
Couple shots next to the next hopper build....an 87' DeLagance model with the BigBoyBossHOGG grill...
-








-








-








-
Hard to tell in pic...but it was seep'n...
-








-








-
Although I wanted to just diassemble in the trunk...I had to pull the dump set-up off
-








-








-
-
After re-installing, the allen-plug was also leak'n....That was when the worms were let out...the fucker stripped out, then I drilled and broke an easy-out, finally had to weld a bolt (twice) to work that plug out....
-
-
It all went back together cool, replaced a P/S line, and refastened a loose speaker.
-
-
Next time I will extend the rear shock mounts....

Later


John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's the custom method on extracting a frozen plug...
-
-








-








-








-
Notice the drilled hole with the broken easy out...then in the middle is the GR.8 3/8" bolt welded, which snapped...then finally the welded 1/2" nut got it out !!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 25 2008, 04:34 PM~10504358
> *Well the Caddy had to come back for a little "trunk" maintenance....Not bad for being set-up for a while now.
> -
> -
> ...


thanks for the great work as always ....i do apprecite it man ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 25 2008, 06:49 PM~10504809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like your the man for the ol'school hydro parts !!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Apr 26 2008, 07:52 AM~10508116
> *No Problem man....
> Looks like your the man for the ol'school hydro parts !!
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

got to bring this to the top since i saw rich rolling down alum rock yesterday..... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 6 2008, 03:36 PM~10592152
> *got to bring this to the top since i saw rich rolling down alum rock yesterday..... :thumbsup:
> *


  HAD TO BRING IT OUT IN THE SUN ONCE AND A WHILE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10690485
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT.......you frick'n Caralho !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 NO GARAGE FOR THE WHIPS??? HOPE SOMEON DOESNT GAFFLE YOUR RIDES MANG


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 09:32 PM~10922882
> *:0 NO GARAGE FOR THE WHIPS??? HOPE SOMEON DOESNT GAFFLE YOUR RIDES MANG
> *


there is a garage ...but the samurais in it ...cameras and guns keep the bad people away + all my neighbor got my back + at night i keep one of my dailys behind them all


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

whut up rich? cars look good man


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 22 2008, 06:36 AM~10924209
> *whut up rich? cars look good man
> *


thanks abel.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 08:45 AM~10939097
> *:0
> *


 :uh: U STILL GOT THE CADDI


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: WTF U TALMBOUT?? NEVER HAD A CADDI :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 09:18 AM~10939258
> *:uh: WTF U TALMBOUT?? NEVER HAD A CADDI :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: DAMN MY BAD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 07:28 AM~10939328
> *:scrutinize: DAMN MY BAD
> *


CAD-OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 AM~10939889
> *CAD-OWNED :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

was up rich how it going


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Jun 24 2008, 10:30 AM~10940484
> *was up rich how it going
> *


CHILLIN PHIL TRYING TO GET THESE CARS DONE ALSO BEEN REAL BUSY WITH THE BABY ....HOW THE FIGHTING CAREER GOING ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

wuz up queso :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10945723
> *wuz up queso :nicoderm:
> *


not much Eddie .....Just livin life


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh: SWEET LAC HOMIE..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 07:36 AM~10947109
> *:uh: SWEET  LAC HOMIE..
> *


thanks homie


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 25 2008, 07:35 AM~10946837
> *not much Eddie .....Just livin life
> *


yup i hear you :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 25 2008, 08:30 AM~10947455
> *yup i hear you  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 25 2008, 09:55 AM~10947239
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11202691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U GONNA SAIL IT?? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: WE GET IT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11205146
> *:uh: WE GET IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WHOREBAG.ORG :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11205157
> *WHOREBAG.ORG :uh:
> *















:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11259492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still for sale?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

lookin fly as ever cawkcheese


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2008, 09:09 PM~11261444
> *still for sale?
> *


could be ...someones got to show me the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 4 2008, 09:51 PM~11261813
> * lookin fly as ever cawkcheese
> *


THANKS INFAMOUSLY LAME :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Aug 5 2008, 06:52 AM~11263012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: youre welcum peckercheddar


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11267405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11269618
> *looks real good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man....your's is coming right along ...I C :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

sup cheese u aint sold it yet.. :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I was sitting at a light waiting for it to change when I looked to my right only to see a dumpster truck turnning the corner and seeing its whole load flip off the trailer .........at the last second i gassed it and it just missed me .....i was right in front of the honda in the pictures luckily the light had just changed and the car in frt of me had just moved .....all that shit would have got my door and qrt panel ...............lucky


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 whoever buys your car is thanking you for not getting your car crushed right now


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 18 2008, 05:45 PM~11376383
> *:0 whoever buys your car is thanking you for not getting your car crushed right now
> *


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11376954
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up Manny ? :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 18 2008, 08:34 PM~11376284
> *I was sitting at a light waiting for it to change when I looked to my right only to see a dumpster truck turnning the corner and seeing its whole load flip off the trailer .........at the last second i gassed it and it just missed me .....i was right in front of the honda in the pictures  luckily the light had just changed and the car in frt of me had just moved .....all that shit would have got my door and qrt panel ...............lucky
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck!!!!!!! :0 :0 Man that was a close one Rich...How you been bro? How's the baby doing?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 18 2008, 06:51 PM~11377145
> *holy fuck!!!!!!! :0  :0  Man that was a close one Rich...How you been bro? How's the baby doing?
> *


yeah it was really close....babys good ....3 months already


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> I was sitting at a light waiting for it to change when I looked to my right only to see a dumpster truck turnning the corner and seeing its whole load flip off the trailer .........at the last second i gassed it and it just missed me .....i was right in front of the honda in the pictures luckily the light had just changed and the car in frt of me had just moved .....all that shit would have got my door and qrt panel ...............lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: FUKKIN H8RS ALWAYS TRYNA TAKE OUT THE LOWS CUZ THEY CANT HAVE ONE :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11377242
> *yeah it was really close....babys good ....3 months already
> *


yeah man, time flies by real fast...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 03:36 PM~11385458
> *yeah man, time flies by real fast...
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: did they clean up that mess yet??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2008, 03:50 PM~11987396
> *ttt
> *


you ready yet senor?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

throw some 13's with fat whites on that caddy! or at the very least some 13's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 27 2008, 09:39 PM~11991532
> *throw some 13's with fat whites on that caddy! or at the very least some 13's
> *


I'LL PASS .....ESPECIALLY ON THE FATTYS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 29 2008, 03:09 PM~12008006
> *I'LL PASS .....ESPECIALLY ON THE FATTYS
> *


 :uh: BUT NOT THE CHUBBIES......THE CHEESE LOOOOOOVES TEH CHUBBIES


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

this one too


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

-dickcheese-
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2008, 07:58 PM~12278270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLOSSY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 28 2008, 01:38 PM~12282562
> *-dickcheese-
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU MAKE SOMETHING OFF IT :angry: 



















































































































J/P :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i would of kept mine :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 06:00 PM~12393663
> *i wish i would of kept mine :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 79


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12394300
> *nice 79
> *


thanks i miss it.wish i kept it. :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

in hibernation mode till mid january ....then coast gets the trunk to work his magic


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

why do u want those big bubble 14's on there?? are you going to go off roading?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 18 2008, 03:01 PM~12467970
> *why do u want those big bubble 14's on there?? are you going to go off roading?
> *


HUH ....BUBBLE ....HUH ....STFU


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

got the eastwood powder coating kit .....did my taillight bezels


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12621585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thought about that kit too......How'd it work ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 6 2009, 08:29 PM~12627910
> *Thought about that kit too......How'd it work ?
> *


it would be a great purchase for you ......works real nice ....gonna powder coat my honsa rims next ...got an oven of criagslist for 20.00 and the kit was 177.00 from eastwood


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pic of the installed powder coated bezels


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice the bezels look mean


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12662625
> *pic of the installed powder coated bezels
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 10 2009, 11:29 AM~12662658
> *nice the bezels look mean
> *


thanks man


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gotta put the new chrome filler panel on the bumper next .....my machinest buddy made this for me


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:angel: god bless machinist buddies


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2009, 12:59 PM~12663181
> *:angel: god bless machinist buddies
> *


FER SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 14 2009, 03:47 PM~12704150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gots some tricks up my sleave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good Rich...  What tricks fokker?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2009, 10:06 PM~12709598
> *Looking good Rich...   What tricks fokker?? :biggrin:
> *


gonna add a little something soon :cheesy: and its not a mural


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 01:08 AM~12709611
> *gonna add a little something soon  :cheesy:
> *


Just spill the beans now... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2009, 10:09 PM~12709632
> *Just spill the beans now... :biggrin:
> *


its not a mural :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 01:08 AM~12709611
> *gonna add a little something soon  :cheesy: and its not a mural
> *


graphics? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2009, 10:11 PM~12709645
> *graphics? :biggrin:
> *


nah all gold undercaridge


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 01:12 AM~12709660
> *nah all gold undercaridge
> *


no fucking way???? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12709773
> *no fucking way???? :0
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 01:44 AM~12709993
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

someone did a model of my car .....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 whaaaaaaaaaaat??????? sweet


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 10 2009, 02:02 PM~12663194
> *FER SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like one of these for my ride!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 15 2009, 06:05 PM~12717298
> *i'd like one of these for my ride!
> *


LET ME KNOW I WILL HOOK IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 14 2009, 11:12 PM~12709660
> *nah all gold undercaridge
> *


bout time!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2009, 11:21 PM~12746253
> *bout time!
> *











I LUV GOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2009, 10:35 AM~12748406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwhahahah goldmember...i got introuble being that asshole ahahah


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 19 2009, 12:36 PM~12749751
> *bwhahahah goldmember...i got introuble being that asshole ahahah
> *


THEY WERE JUST JEALOUS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 10 2009, 01:45 PM~12662747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coast one blessed this ride


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 PM~12767778
> *coast  one blessed this ride
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 12:07 AM~12767804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure thats what you wanted on your trunk :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 20 2009, 10:09 PM~12767827
> *are you sure thats what you wanted on your trunk :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

maybe if i get lucky someone will post a pic


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 10:47 PM~12776975
> *maybe if i get lucky someone will post a pic
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 10:30 PM~12778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum 
:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 10:30 PM~12778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 that's sick!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 09:30 PM~12778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO HES AT IT AGAIN :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:cheesy: that purple looks tight on there cheese :thumbsup: 






:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 22 2009, 05:13 PM~12785660
> *:cheesy:  that purple looks tight on there cheese  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what i wasnt thinking :uh:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 10:30 PM~12778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good rich..i knew you couldnt leave the lac alone


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Jan 22 2009, 09:29 PM~12788769
> *looking real good rich..i knew you couldnt leave the lac alone
> *


I CANT LEAVE NOTHING ALONE :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 10:30 PM~12778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good so far rich can't wait to see it done


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 22 2009, 11:08 PM~12789798
> *looking good so far rich can't wait to see it done
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SORRY FOR THE SHITTY NIGHT TIME IN THE RAIN PICS 

I WANNA THANK COAST 1 FOR THE LAYING HIS MAGIC DOWN ON MY CADDY ......CANT WAIT TILL I GET IT BUFFED .....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 23 2009, 09:32 PM~12798045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: damn came out tight


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 22 2009, 11:48 PM~12789658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 deeeayyyam!!! thats sweet


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn dcheese 
patterns on the lac
fresh paint on the 7 
and on the ltd...

how you do it man i need 2 know?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 23 2009, 10:55 PM~12799202
> *damn dcheese
> patterns on the lac
> fresh paint on the 7
> ...


Well been working 6 day weeks for the last 5.5 months so the extra 14 hours of o/t is helping alot :biggrin: ...and a cool wife that lets me do my thing  

patterns where supposed to be on the 7...but i decided to keep it og ..just changed cars ....traded coast parts a while back for his caddy for trade work  wasnt gonna do anything else to the caddy but I had the credit already :biggrin: 

Plus it keep my interest up in the caddy ...was contiplating selling it but now will keep it for another year or two 

paint on the 7 was nearly free ....cost of materials only really ....its the shop my work ( goodies) sends business to ...and I had been building refferal credit over the last few years at 10% per job ...75k worth of business refered was 7,500 worth of work ...so labor was basicallly free . same deal with the interior guy ....interior for the 7 will be basically cost of materails too 

so on those it was bascially hustlin :biggrin: 

As for the ltd thats the one I have been spending money on really .  but funds are low .   + overtime is getting cut ....cant see the ltd being finished this year


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

1 word...



limpio!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2009, 12:54 AM~12799596
> *1 word...
> limpdickjoto!!
> *


 :0 :angry: not nice mang


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2009, 05:41 AM~12800356
> *:0  :angry: not nice mang
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 24 2009, 11:29 AM~12801778
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sweet....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2009, 12:49 AM~12799566
> *Well been working 6 day weeks for the last 5.5 months so the extra 14 hours of o/t is helping alot  :biggrin: ...and a cool wife that lets me do my thing
> 
> patterns where supposed to be on the 7...but i decided to keep it og  ..just changed cars ....traded coast parts a while back  for his caddy for trade work   wasnt gonna do anything else to the caddy but I had the credit already  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 24 2009, 10:29 AM~12801778
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS EDDIE ...MINE LOOKED LIKE CRAP CAUSE IT WAS DARK AND RAINING


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 24 2009, 11:29 AM~12801778
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 dammmm lookin real nice u baller ass nikka


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2009, 11:54 AM~12802420
> *:0  :0  :0 dammmm lookin real nice u baller ass nikka
> *


BALLLER .....NAH ....JUST A WORKING STIFF WITH A BAD ADDICTION TO BUILDING CARS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: better than some addictions i know of


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2009, 02:53 PM~12802413
> *NICE PICS EDDIE ...MINE LOOKED LIKE CRAP CAUSE IT WAS DARK AND RAINING
> *


some pics coast text me with..not bad for a phone pic,,looks good rich..really gave the car a new look...looks complete now


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 24 2009, 12:22 PM~12802592
> *some pics coast text me with..not bad for a phone pic,,looks good rich..really gave the car a new look...looks complete now
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Those patterns came out sick Rich!! :thumbsup:


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE, THAT MOFO BAD! LIKE THE PAINT JOB!


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 14 2009, 04:47 PM~12704150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE! I WAS THINKIN ABOUT THOSE LIGHTS, IF I DO, I MIGHT PAINT THE GRILL BLACK


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 24 2009, 10:29 AM~12801778
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Im always in the back ground!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looks good rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1+Jan 24 2009, 09:48 PM~12806466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on rick....yours is getting some magic too...looking good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Rich the cadillac looks hella nice brother!!! That's awsome...Carlos has done some solid work once again!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2009, 06:18 PM~12812080
> *damn Rich the cadillac looks hella nice brother!!! That's awsome...Carlos has done some solid work once again!!!!
> *


FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gotta say thanks to Gilbert from Uce ( 78 money carlo ) for doing some touch paint work and buffing out the lac ....thanks Uce


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 07:52 PM~12886869
> *gotta say thanks to Gilbert from Uce ( 78 money carlo ) for doing some touch paint work and buffing out the lac ....thanks Uce
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC+Jan 22 2009, 10:29 PM~12788769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right....His mentality has been going on for years !! I tried telling that to him back in the day with his Sentra....but he wasn't having it....

Looks good bro...didn't even know you were throwing down some patterns...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 06:52 PM~12886869
> *gotta say thanks to Gilbert from Uce ( 78 money carlo ) for doing some touch paint work and buffing out the lac ....thanks Uce
> 
> 
> ...


looks alot better uffin:
i bet gilbert was cussing me out :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 3 2009, 05:39 AM~12891276
> *looks alot better uffin:
> i bet gilbert was cussing me out :biggrin:
> *


it was alot of sanding ....luckily you laid on pleanty of clear senor Coast :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 3 2009, 06:39 AM~12891276
> *looks alot better uffin:
> i bet gilbert was cussing me out :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: A LITTLE :biggrin: IT WASN'T TOO BAD LUCKILY YOU PUT A LOT OF CLEAR.LOOKS GOOD OVERALL .


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 07:52 PM~12886869
> *gotta say thanks to Gilbert from Uce ( 78 money carlo ) for doing some touch paint work and buffing out the lac ....thanks Uce
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM UCE THAT'S HOW WE GET DOWN


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD RICH I HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 3 2009, 08:56 AM~12892516
> *:yes: A LITTLE  :biggrin: IT WASN'T TOO BAD LUCKILY YOU PUT A LOT OF CLEAR.LOOKS GOOD OVERALL .
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 3 2009, 08:57 AM~12892524
> *NO PROBLEM UCE THAT'S HOW WE GET DOWN
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn cheese that car looks cleaner and cleaner every time i turn my head around


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i am thinkin black rockers .....i do happen to have a full set from a 90 that i could have made to fit :nicoderm:...cant wait for tax time .... :tongue:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :uh: damn is that real green grass??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 10:16 PM~12922411
> *:0  :uh: damn is that real green grass??
> *


you thought it wasnt ?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 11:22 PM~12922464
> *you thought it wasnt ?
> *


 :uh: it is feb. nikka..the only green i see is the boogers im pullin out my schnoz


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 10:23 PM~12922481
> *:uh:
> :uh: it is feb. nikka..the only green i see is the boogers im pullin out my schnoz
> *


the grass is green all year in cali  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 11:42 PM~12922620
> *the grass is green all year in cali    :biggrin:
> *


:tears: IM ONLY CRYING CUZ I JUST KICKED MYSELF IN THE TAINT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 6 2009, 12:14 AM~12922378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: dont forget the chrome caddy rockers


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 11:14 PM~12922378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i say do it ..i likey


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 9 2009, 07:58 PM~13230616
> *i say do it  ..i likey
> *


i am glad you appove :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230705
> *i am glad you appove  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry im still a hater like you... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13230911
> *dont worry im still a hater like you... :biggrin:
> *


righ on hater :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks good homie !!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

U da man w/ tires from goodies yes? what is the ticket for a set of 175-70-14 to 48205 thank u


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12+Mar 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13243649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic ...but pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CLEAN-ASS LAC ESE! :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

finnally got some of my own billet stuff on my car 








turns out the wheel emblems work in place of the horn button on the grant wheels ... makes the horn button non funtional but looks kool ...i rewired my horn to a momentary button under the dash...and yes i know i need to repolish my steerring wheel :angry: 

















CADDY DOOR LOCKS

















CADDY SHIFT KNOB


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

came along way in 6 years 

from this 











to this


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13321669
> *finnally got some of my own billet stuff on my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice accessories


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 06:25 PM~13329162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work brotha


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TX3


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 03:25 PM~13329162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my 5 year old top devoloped a big ass bubble so..........vynil will be gone tommarrow ....gonna due canvas


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13321669
> * ......makes the horn button non funtional but looks kool*


Come on man...don't be ghetto !!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

looking good rich


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13321669
> *finnally got some of my own billet stuff on my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 26 2009, 05:11 AM~13394219
> *Come on man...don't be ghetto !!!
> 
> 
> *


nah....that shit tight :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST+Mar 26 2009, 05:11 AM~13394219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BOSS :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

THANKS BOSS :cheesy:
[/quote]
not you too..........................UCE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> THANKS BOSS :cheesy:


not you too..........................UCE :biggrin:
[/quote]
UH OK :uh: I STILL LOOK UP TO YOU FOCKER :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> not you too..........................UCE :biggrin:


UH OK :uh: I STILL LOOK UP TO YOU FOCKER :cheesy:
[/quote]
thanks rich that means alot coming from you brother. would say more but you know already know how i feel  keep up the good work on the rides and hope to see you soon


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NEW BLACK CANVAS TOP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Rich that's looking great!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 27 2009, 07:09 PM~13411796
> *damn Rich that's looking great!!!!
> *


thanks Dave that means alot coming from you :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 27 2009, 05:01 PM~13410357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 awesome


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 29 2009, 03:00 PM~13424325
> *:0 awesome
> *


thanks captian :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2009, 10:28 PM~13450401
> *thanks captian :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 1 2009, 01:28 AM~13450401
> *thanks captian :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


that *** bag jew is a super captain


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 1 2009, 07:38 AM~13452886
> *that *** bag jew is a super captain
> *


IC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY NEW K/O'S AND CHIPS


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 1 2009, 02:09 PM~13455732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE REAL NICE!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 1 2009, 01:27 PM~13455911
> *THOSE ARE REAL NICE!
> *


THANKS JESSE .... :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 1 2009, 05:09 PM~13455732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sexxxy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 1 2009, 02:09 PM~13455732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 gangsta


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS
[img]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS/8120Specificity.jpg


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

some 13's and it would be off the hook...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Apr 2 2009, 07:46 PM~13470383
> *some 13's and it would be off the hook...
> *


if they didnt rub in the back i would rock em


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Apr 2 2009, 08:46 PM~13470383
> *some 13's and it would be off the hook...
> *


 :uh: WRONG...DOIN 120 DOWN THE FREEWAY ON 13Z IS BAD FOR LA RAZA AND RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13471274
> *:uh: WRONG...DOIN 120 DOWN THE FREEWAY ON 13Z IS BAD FOR LA RAZA AND RICH
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice car!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

here are some pics I took of the lac Rich...caddy looks real nice Rich!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pics dave ....had to get my car at the smog shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13534813
> *nice pics dave ....had to get my car at the smog shop
> *


yeah and the caddy looks real nice Rich...   And it was nice to finally meet you bro...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2009, 09:05 PM~13534849
> *yeah and the caddy looks real nice Rich...    And it was nice to finally meet you bro...
> *


Thanks man ..it was definatly kool meeting you bro


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13583447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHAT HAPPENED? LOOKS LIKE A SWEETHEART


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13583447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *MUCH RESPECT FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LITTLE SOMETHIN SOMETHIN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 02:05 PM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad fokkin ass


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS DICKS!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 12:05 PM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sick! NICE.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about Fully Loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 03:05 PM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what are these called again


i know ima get critized for this quest?on


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those look nice! do they work as door lock pieces?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

How about some with the "LTD" or FORD oval script ??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> what are these called again
> i know ima get critized for this quest?on
> [/b]


SWITCHES ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well almost burned the car down this past weekend ....one of my basooka tubes came loose from its mount and hit the solinoid block withc broke the terminal off and started the trunk on fire :twak: luckily i was just about to wash the car and had the hose right there to put out the fire .....if it would have happened on the street the car would have burned to the ground


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 AM~14724082
> *well almost burned the car down this past weekend ....one of my basooka tubes came loose from its mount and hit the solinoid block withc broke the terminal off and started the trunk on fire  :twak: luckily  i was just about to wash the car and had the hose right there to put out the fire .....if it would have happened on the street the car would have burned to the ground
> 
> 
> ...



hno: :loco:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeap...I was there...kinda scary.

I pulled his car into a buddys driveway...to get it ready for a bath.

Hit the front up, and got out. That must of been when it arc'd.

About 10-15 seconds later...."What's that smell ??"

That's when we saw smoke pouring out of the rear speaker panel and trunk lid...

Panic for a minute to get the trunk release to work (that thing NEEDS to be wired to a constant 12volt source, BTW Rich!!!)...

Then another buddy (even though hammered) came thru with the water hose....

All and all, we had a good time....I woke up with a hang-over, so It must of been a good time !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 11 2009, 04:25 AM~14733575
> *Yeap...I was there...kinda scary.
> 
> I pulled his car into a buddys driveway...to get it ready for a bath.
> ...


COULD HAVE BEEN WAY WORSE .....GLAD IT HAPPENED WHERE IT DID .....S

SO WHEN DO YOU WANNA FIX IT .....I WILL HAVE SOLINOIDS FRIDAY WHEN I GET PAID  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice pics....what you think your all bad now ??

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 12 2009, 11:41 PM~14754549
> *Nice pics....what you think your all bad now ??
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


UH YA WHAT DO YOU THINK...... :biggrin: 


SEE YOU TOMMARROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOMETHING NEW GOING ON TOMMARROW
...GONNA REUSE MY BLACK K/O'S


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2009, 01:05 PM~13630601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new shoes


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Wheels looks sharp !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

up for sale 9k or best offer


over 20k investested ......very nice driver .....can drive anywhere ...not a trailer queen


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 10:54 AM~15570105
> *up for sale 9k or best offer
> over 20k investested ......very nice driver .....can drive anywhere ...not a trailer queen
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 5 2009, 09:00 AM~15570174
> *
> *


gotta do what i gotta do ....i am keeping the 67


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Bettah keep that 67 :biggrin: Good Luck Uso I'll spread the word!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 5 2009, 03:54 PM~15574452
> *Bettah keep that 67 :biggrin: Good Luck Uso I'll spread the word!!!
> *


the seven is definatly staying


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 GANGSTA WHULLS :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 10:34 AM~15570474
> *gotta do what i gotta do ....i am keeping the 67
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little something new ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15570105
> *up for sale 9k or best offer
> over 20k investested ......very nice driver .....can drive anywhere ...not a trailer queen
> *


Keeping it for one more year :wow: wifey don't want me to get rid of it :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the wheel ba























ck and on again


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the wheel ba























ck and on again


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16788606
> *the wheel ba
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: thats it where are the other upgrades









































:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2010, 09:44 PM~16788603
> *the wheel ba
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Richard


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 3 2010, 06:45 PM~16788612
> *:uh: thats it where are the other upgrades
> :biggrin:
> *


waiting on Amador to do the trunk ..... Some other small thing coming soon ...not doing much to this one this season ..... My priority is getting the 67 plaque worthly :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16788825
> *waiting on Amador to do the trunk ..... Some other small thing coming soon ...not doing much to this one this season ..... My priority is getting the 67 plaque worthly :biggrin:
> *



i know rich im just giving you shit homie its looking real good bro nice touch with the wheel its the details that count the most :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WASHED AND WAXED AND READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt. Seen the pic you posted in the Caddy topic. Didnt know you patterned the top till I seen the pic. Looks real nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17009125
> *ttt. Seen the pic you posted in the Caddy topic. Didnt know you patterned the top till I seen the pic. Looks real nice man.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANSK MAN ....DOING SMALL STUFF HERE AND THERE 


GOING TO GET THE TRUNK UPOLSTERY NEXT


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2010, 11:55 PM~16884732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

CLEAN RiDE --- LOOKiNG TiGHT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Dropped it off at amadors.... :biggrin:


----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

that is one sik ride! one of my favorite caddies. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little update on the caddy trunk in progress ....Got one of the fellow Uso's paneling it up for me ....Thanks Amador (SANJOSECUSTOMZ) cant wait to see the finished product

more pictures in the next few days


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 11 2010, 10:23 PM~17165098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good cheese


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT from page 20


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 11 2010, 10:23 PM~17165098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STAY BUILDING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vUEUCsFyA

the first time in the caddy ......


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## elgreen13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18447724
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vUEUCsFyA
> 
> the first time in the caddy ......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2010, 10:55 PM~16884732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: beautiful ride..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15570105
> *up for sale 9k or best offer
> over 20k investested ......very nice driver .....can drive anywhere ...not a trailer queen  *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Trying again huh ?

Did you ever go look at that one owner caddy I found for you ?

I told him you were interested .... dont make me look like a flake :lol:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Pulled it out for the smog check ... Figured I would take some pics while I was out


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Yo Cheeze u been workin on anything lately? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 1 2011, 12:05 AM~19753879
> *Yo Cheeze u been workin on anything lately? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


unfortunatly no ....moneys been tight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 05:46 PM~19748984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the lil window sills,those aftermarket or were they an option?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2011, 02:19 PM~19758043
> *i like the lil window sills,those aftermarket or were they an option?
> *


Aftermarket ....old stock .....autoventshade wAs the og manufacture ....I checked a while back and there not a available for the coupes only sedans now


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


TTt bro clean coupe brotha


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice coupe man and its just getting better and better. Hows the trunk coming along?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlito77 said:


> very nice coupe man and its just getting better and better. Hows the trunk coming along?


its all paneled up ///came out nice


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Damn lookn clean D


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TT_t_


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vUEUCsFyA
> 
> the first time in the caddy ......


:biggrin: nice

love this car man, clean build :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

:wave: USO the Lac is looking good brotha TTT Much respect from Vic Jr. USO'S motorcycle chapter


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sic Lac cheeze

nice K/Os btw


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean camera shot


D-Cheeze said:


>


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam this ride is clean


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


looks clean bro:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

84Joe said:


> looks clean bro:thumbsup:


thanks ,,,,its for sale ,,,someone buy it ............lol


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

reminds me of the bill blass edition cadillacs that were factory two tone black, silver with a red pinstripe with black grey interior with red piping. Looks good señor went through all pages. You've done more in 6 years than what I have done in 12-13 years with mine. 
BTW, its funny that on page 67 you cover up the license plate when in all the other pictures after that you can see your plate...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

dj kurse 1 said:


> reminds me of the bill blass edition cadillacs that were factory two tone black, silver with a red pinstripe with black grey interior with red piping. Looks good señor went through all pages. You've done more in 6 years than what I have done in 12-13 years with mine.
> BTW, its funny that on page 67 you cover up the license plate when in all the other pictures after that you can see your plate...


That pic of the covered license plate wasn't my car ..... Lol


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

^oops my bad homie. Thought it was. Soon Ill start on mine but need to tear down a 79 to use rolling chassis on mine.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Can I get some info on that rear bumber filler, that chrome piece one. Would like one for my 80 caddy. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry don't sell them anymore


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

2 the top 4 the homie. Good luck with selling it. This caddy is top notch. Stay up RICH.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks Rich for the kind words 



CADDY CREW said:


> 2 the top 4 the homie. Good luck with selling it. This caddy is top notch. Stay up RICH.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Up for sale ...8700.00 or best offer


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> Up for sale ...8700.00 or best offer


Clean ass caddy threw and threw you can't build one with a price like that !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Back ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Sale pending


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Solddddddd!!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

... Whoa


----------

